# Invit pour Joost ?



## Sophie Laumont (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je suis à la recherche d'une invitation pour Joost. Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il quelque qui connaîtrait quelqu'un qui pourrait avoir un tuyau ?


----------



## miz_ici (17 Janvier 2007)

Salut, 
Il ny a pas besoins d'invit' pour tester la beta  
Va sur leur site officiel et bon download :rateau:


----------



## Sophie Laumont (17 Janvier 2007)

Oui, je me suis inscrite. Ensuite, on nous envoie un e-mail disant de cliquer sur ce lien :

https://www.joost.com/confirm/app/JwlUuxNQUkgrDR.CywTFCQ.html

On peut y lire :

 								 										 										 		"Thank you for confirming your email address. We've got all your details and we've added you to the list of prospective beta-testers. Lots of people want to be part of Joost, so we may not be able to process your application immediately - but keep an eye on your inbox for further details from us.


  Don't want to wait? *Try getting hold of an invitation from another tester. All new beta-testers now get tokens allowing them to invite friends and acquaintances,* and these tokens will give you instant access to Joost. Get ahead of the curve - beg your friends for an invite today!
  Best regards,

 The Joost team"



Mais pas impossible que ce gmail-like system ait été mis en place très récemment.

En attendant tous les nouveaux ont besoin d'une invite.


----------



## CCharless (17 Janvier 2007)

Je me trompe ou Joost n'est pas encore disponible en version Mac ?


----------



## Sophie Laumont (17 Janvier 2007)

J'aimerais bien pouvoir te répondre en le téléchargeant mais je n'ai pas d'INVITE !!!


----------



## Sophie Laumont (18 Janvier 2007)

Deux trois news sympas
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,2085227,00.asp
http://www.journaldunet.com/itws/it-clemenceau-venice-project-joost.shtml

Vous n'allez tout de même pas me faire croire qu'ici personne n'a d'invite ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Janvier 2007)

50 euros.


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Janvier 2007)

Moins cher qu'une pute, :hein:
d&#233;cidemment SM, comme Mammouth, &#233;crase les prix 
(ou bien &#233;crase-t-il les prouts ?  )


----------



## Sophie Laumont (18 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Moins cher qu'une pute



Y en a qui sont bien renseignés sur les tarifs. Ha Ha Ha.


----------



## CCharless (18 Janvier 2007)

Moi aussi je veux bien une 'tite invit'...


----------



## Nics (22 Janvier 2007)

J'en cherche également une désespérement... et ils sont long à répondre Joost pioufff... :rose:


----------



## sylko (7 Février 2007)

CCharless a dit:


> Je me trompe ou Joost n'est pas encore disponible en version Mac ?



Non, j'ai testé une version alpha très instable et la version Beta devrait être disponible, la semaine prochaine.

La version 0.7.4 Windows est dispo.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2007)

La premi&#232;re version Beta, la 0.8, &#233;tait disponible durant quelques heures, ce matin. Elle &#233;tait trop instable et provoquait trop de probl&#232;mes lors de la connection. Elle a &#233;t&#233; retir&#233;e.
Une nouvelle version sera dispo demain.


----------



## sylko (19 Février 2007)

La version Beta 0.8.0.1 est dispo depuis quelques minutes.





http://img82.imageshack.us/my.php?image=joostmacuk0.png


----------



## sylko (20 Février 2007)

Une tite vidéo merdique, histoire de vous donner une idée, faite avec mon N73. 


[YOUTUBE]maU94mMhGOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## etudiant69 (20 Février 2007)

J'veux une invit'!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Février 2007)

Moi aussi une invitation silvoupléééééé


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, je n'en avais que deux.  

Une excellente nouvelle...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
*Viacom s'associe avec la plate-forme de t&#233;l&#233;vision sur internet Joost
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*​ 
Le groupe am&#233;ricain de m&#233;dias Viacom (studios Paramount, cha&#238;ne MTV, etc.) a d&#233;voil&#233; mardi un partenariat avec la jeune plate-forme de t&#233;l&#233;vision sur internet Joost, lanc&#233;e par les fondateurs du t&#233;l&#233;phone sur internet Skype, pour lui fournir du contenu. 
Selon les modalit&#233;s de l'accord, Joost diffusera gratuitement "des milliers de programmes" des r&#233;seaux de cha&#238;nes de t&#233;l&#233;vision MTV et BET, ainsi que des films du catalogue de Paramount.
Aucune modalit&#233; financi&#232;re de l'accord n'a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;voil&#233;e, notamment comment les deux partenaires se r&#233;partiront les revenus publicitaires qui permettent de financier la gratuit&#233; du service pour les internautes.
Viacom a pr&#233;cis&#233; que ses programmes seront prot&#233;g&#233;s par un syst&#232;me d'anti-piratage, ce qui permettra de faire respecter les droits d'auteur des contenus diffus&#233;s sur Joost.
Cette annonce intervient alors que Viacom est en plein bras de fer avec la plate-forme gratuite de vid&#233;os YouTube, rachet&#233;e l'an dernier par le moteur de recherche Google.
D&#233;but f&#233;vrier, Viacom a somm&#233; YouTube de retirer plus de 100.000 clips vid&#233;os utilisant sans autorisation ni r&#233;mun&#233;ration ses contenus, selon le groupe de m&#233;dias. 
Viacom estime que YouTube, plate-forme de plus en plus populaire, n'a pas mis en place un syst&#232;me de filtrage emp&#234;chant les usagers de poster des vid&#233;os dont les contenus sont prot&#233;g&#233;s par des droits d'auteur.
De leur c&#244;t&#233;, les fondateurs de Skype, Niklas Zennstr&#246;m et Janus Friis, ont lanc&#233; en janvier dernier Joost, qui permet aux utilisateurs de recevoir les cha&#238;nes gratuitement et de mani&#232;re interactive: enregistrement programm&#233;, rediffusions, d&#233;marrage des programmes &#224; la demande, etc.
Joost a d&#233;j&#224; nou&#233; des partenariats avec l'Am&#233;ricain Warner Music et le N&#233;erlandais Endemol.​


----------



## vendonah (21 Février 2007)

Mais est ce qu'il est prévu une version ppc de joost à terme? Parce que pour l'instant c'est intel only si je ne me trompe...


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2007)

review


----------



## sylko (21 Février 2007)

vendonah a dit:


> Mais est ce qu'il est prévu une version ppc de joost à terme? Parce que pour l'instant c'est intel only si je ne me trompe...


 

Exact, la beta n'est pas universelle. Mais il y a une très forte demande.

Donc, peut-être que ça se fera.  

Il y a une très forte communauté Mac, chez les beta-testeurs.


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2007)

quelqu'un pour m'inviter... il pleut, j'ai envie de voir la télé ! :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

sylko a dit:


> Il y a une très forte communauté Mac, chez les beta-testeurs.




Très forte communauté mais pour l'instant personne n'a d'invitation


----------



## rizoto (24 Février 2007)

Si quelqu'un peut m'envoyer une invite, ca serai sympa.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Si quelqu'un peut m'envoyer une invite, ca serai sympa.



Euh nous d'abord


----------



## rizoto (24 Février 2007)

Dès que tu as reçu ton invitation tu m'invites et ainsi de suite


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Dès que tu as reçu ton invitation tu m'invites et ainsi de suite



Sans problème


----------



## ficelle (1 Mars 2007)

je viens enfin de tester... c'est vraiment impressionant, par contre, j'ai bien peur que cela ne tourne pas chez moi vu ma connexion de daube.
la premiere demande apres moi dans la liste est de Pharmacos... si tu n'as pas encore de compte, passe moi nom, prenom et email par mp, et je te passe mon invit restante.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mars 2007)

J'attend de tes nouvelles ficelle  

Mââârci d'avance 

Pharmacos


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Mars 2007)

Merci ficelle 

T'inquiète rizoto dès que j'ai une invit je te la balance 

    
Je suis en train de le télécharger mais le serveur est lent donc je pense que je testerai demain 
encore merci     

Pharmacos


----------



## ficelle (2 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Merci ficelle



faut remercier Sylko 


comme prevu, ça sacade pas mal chez moi 

mais le concept est vraiment classe !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (2 Mars 2007)

si il y a une invit qui tra&#238;ne quelque part je serais bien int&#233;r&#233;ss&#233; 
merci d'avance


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Mars 2007)

Une bonne &#226;me charitable?


----------



## vousti (2 Mars 2007)

euh....moi aussi ..... j'en voudrais une.......siouplez


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Mars 2007)

Merci Sylko   

Je n'ai toujours pas essayé faute de connexion internet adéquate!

et je n'ai malheureusement toujours pas d'invitation à offrir 
Mais je check tous les jours


----------



## rizoto (4 Mars 2007)

Je patiente, je patiente..... 



Arrrrrgh


----------



## etudiant69 (5 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos, mon ami :love:

N'h&#233;site pas pour ton invit'


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Mars 2007)

absolument d'accord, il ne faut pas h&#233;siter


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mars 2007)

Ne vous inquitez pas, je prend la carte bleue


----------



## maousse (6 Mars 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> comme prevu, &#231;a sacade pas mal chez moi
> 
> mais le concept est vraiment classe !



idem, enfin &#231;a d&#233;pend de l'heure pour la saccade. Et c'est bizarre, c'est vraiment du p2p ce truc ? Il n'y a aucune donn&#233;e envoy&#233;e quand je suis en lecture. Quand je suis en pause par contre, oui. C'est &#233;trange.

et non, pas d'invitations   J'ai eu la mienne directement, je me suis juste inscrit sur le site il y a quelques temps.


----------



## etudiant69 (6 Mars 2007)

Yeah! :style:


----------



## GuyomT (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai une invit' Joost à offrir au plus rapide d'entre vous .

Qui sera l'auteur du prochain post ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2007)

Je prends


----------



## Frodon (18 Mars 2007)

Je suis preneur d'une invit &#233;galement


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (18 Mars 2007)

Faut pas oublier les pauvres gens de la page pr&#233;c&#233;dente


----------



## GuyomT (18 Mars 2007)

Bien joué jaipastoutcompris 
J'ai besoin de quelques infos pour pouvoir te parrainer : "First name", "Last Name" ainsi que "email". Contactes moi par MP


----------



## Frodon (18 Mars 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Je suis preneur d'une invit également



Oubliez moi j'en ai obtenu une par un ami. Donc je ne suis plus intéressé.

Par contre dès que j'en ai personnellement, je vous en ferai part.


----------



## rizoto (18 Mars 2007)

Pharmacos t'es toujours en vie?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Mars 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Pharmacos t'es toujours en vie?



J'ai une tête à mourir ???       

T'inquiète dès que j'ai une invit' elle est pour toi, mais malheureusement je n'ai pas le loisir d'en avoir une  :rose:


----------



## rizoto (18 Mars 2007)

On sait jamais avec les pharmaciens.... 



Je vais devoir être patient :mouais:


----------



## vousti (18 Mars 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Faut pas oublier les pauvres gens de la page précédente



tout à fait  à vot' bon cur m'sieur dames


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2007)

Je n'ai pas encore d'invit' &#224; donner, mais quand &#231;a sera le cas


----------



## Tibiniou (29 Mars 2007)

Cette application est une tuerie !!
je ne vois pas quoi dire de plus a part beau, rapide...
mais encore en beta (qq crash et ralentissements et uniquement anglophone)


----------



## mistertitan (29 Mars 2007)

voici un autre pharmacien. Moi aussi, je cherche une invit joost.
;-)


----------



## vendonah (29 Mars 2007)

et toujours pas de version powerpc...   snif!


----------



## sylko (29 Mars 2007)

Il n'y aura pas de version PowerPC.


----------



## rubren (29 Mars 2007)

ben j'y vais de mon post pour qui sera le sympa donateur d'une invit pour moi...


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (31 Mars 2007)

je remet un petit poste pour que vous ne m'oubliez pas


----------



## maousse (31 Mars 2007)

pour vous informer, il n'y a plus d'invitations comme il y en a eu sous la forme du début. Enfin je ne vois pas où si c'est le cas...


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (31 Mars 2007)

Le prochain qui poste me file une invit'.

En espérant que ça marche aussi dans ce sens :').


----------



## nono95400 (1 Avril 2007)

Bonjour Bonjour,

Je suis moi aussi à la recherche d'une invitation à Joost, si quelqu'un a, ici, l'amabilité nécessaire pour m'en faire parvenir une, je suis preneur 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2007)

j'ai 3 invitations. Faites moi parvenir votre email, si vous êtes intéressés.


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2007)

&#231;a y est, liquid&#233;es.


----------



## sylko (3 Avril 2007)

La version 0.9 est dispo!  

Je vais recevoir des nouvelles invits...


----------



## maousse (3 Avril 2007)

&#231;a se passe dans "My Joost", d&#233;sormais, directement dans l'interface du logiciel 

et j'ai l'impression que les pubs sont plus fr&#233;quentes avec cette nouvelle version &#233;galement...


----------



## nono95400 (3 Avril 2007)

Pensez à ceux qui ont déjà demandé et qui n'ont toujours pas été servis comme moi par exemple lool


----------



## sylko (3 Avril 2007)

maousse a dit:


> ça se passe dans "My Joost", désormais, directement dans l'interface du logiciel
> 
> et j'ai l'impression que les pubs sont plus fréquentes avec cette nouvelle version également...


 
Oui j'ai vu ça. Je recherchais désespèrement sur le site.


----------



## Bobow_Danceur (4 Avril 2007)

Nono, c'est promis, ma première invit' sera pour toi .

Oui, je dissimule de manière éhontée le fait que je t'ai volé une place.


----------



## rizoto (4 Avril 2007)

Dire que j'&#233;tais le deuxi&#232;me sur la liste et que personne ne m'a contact&#233; 

Phramacos tu m'as oubli&#233;????


----------



## maousse (4 Avril 2007)

vous n'avez qu'à faire une liste pour sceller vos positions dans le marbre. ça évitera ce genre de situation. Parce que bon, se taper le sujet à l'envers et ne pas savoir où ça en est.......


----------



## nono95400 (5 Avril 2007)

Bobow_Danceur a dit:


> Nono, c'est promis, ma première invit' sera pour toi .
> 
> Oui, je dissimule de manière éhontée le fait que je t'ai volé une place.



Merci, je t'envoi mon mail par MP. Comme ça tu pourra me l'envoyer directement 


Merci


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (5 Avril 2007)

Je commence donc cette liste 


Liste des personnes voulant une invitation JOOST

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD  











Veuillez retirer votre nom une fois l'invitation recu !


----------



## rizoto (5 Avril 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je commence donc cette liste
> 
> 
> Liste des personnes voulant une invitation JOOST
> ...



MAJ


----------



## nono95400 (5 Avril 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> MAJ





DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je commence donc cette liste
> 
> 
> Liste des personnes voulant une invitation JOOST
> ...


Bien que j'attend une invite de Bobow_Danceur


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Avril 2007)

Je commence donc cette liste 


Liste des personnes voulant une invitation JOOST

rizoto
NoNo










Veuillez retirer votre nom une fois l'invitation recu !


----------



## nono95400 (8 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Une personne très gentille de ce forum m'a donnée une invitation. Merci à lui.

Je ne dois donc plus figurer sur la liste des personnes cherchant une invitation.

Dès que je dispose d'invite, je proposer au(x) premier(s) de la liste.

À bientôt


----------



## flotow (8 Avril 2007)

La Liste!

Dj Fox McCloud
Tucpasquic :love:  (enfin, moi d'abord )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Avril 2007)

j'ai recu une invitation c'est pour ca que je me suis retir&#233; de la liste


----------



## nono95400 (8 Avril 2007)

Quelqu'un sait-il au bout de combien de temps après l'inscription, reçoit-on des invites à donner ???
Merci


----------



## Bloodscalp (8 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

Si quelqu'un en a encore une, je serais très volontiers preneur.

Je reprend la liste :

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp

J'ai hâte de voir ce que ça vas donner ce programme, la team nous a habitué a des programmes pas mauvais.


----------



## cblinkMG (8 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Si quelqu'un en a encore une, je serais très volontiers preneur.
> 
> ...



Olla tout le monde !

Y'aurait-il une âme charitable qui pourrait également m'inviter à tester Joost s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance !

Excellent week end de Pâques !

@+


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Avril 2007)

Par contre le site doit etre surchargé parce que je lutte , ca arrive pas a dl le prog ::/


----------



## mistertitan (9 Avril 2007)

est ce que sans ID, joost fonctionne?

dasn tous les cas, je suis toujours int&#233;ress&#233; par une invi

Je reprend la liste :

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
*cblinkMG*
 mistertitan


----------



## nono95400 (9 Avril 2007)

Non, il se connecte &#224; chaque lancement avec le login et le mot de passe.

&#199;a aurait &#233;t&#233; trop simple sinon


----------



## Adolf (10 Avril 2007)

Salut, 

Je recherche activement une invit pour Joost, je me joins donc à la liste :
Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
*cblinkMG*
 mistertitan
Adolf


----------



## arcank (10 Avril 2007)

Salut ! Bon ben tout comme pas mal de gens, je cherceh une invit donc:

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
arcank

Des commentaires sur le soft depuis la 0.9 ?


----------



## arcank (10 Avril 2007)

&#199;a y est ! Je viens de recevoir un message de Joost me disant que je pouvais t&#233;l&#233;charger le soft et le b&#234;ta tester ! Donc d&#232;s que les invits sont accessibles, j'en envoie !


----------



## PYDesign (10 Avril 2007)

Moi je suis preneur pour une invitation

pydesign@mac.com


merci d'avance


----------



## tyler_d (10 Avril 2007)

j'aimerais vous en envoyer mais je ne peux pas tester la béta et donc pas creer de compte, c'est une version Intel only !


grrrrr

mais bon, apparement une version ppc est prévue... mais quand ?


----------



## arcank (10 Avril 2007)

Juste une remarque: est ce que &#231;a marche chez vous: ce lien
Normalement c'est bon. Mais est-ce que quand vous cliquez &#231;a lance le t&#233;l&#233;chargement de l'appli ?


----------



## rizoto (10 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Juste une remarque: est ce que ça marche chez vous: ce lien
> Normalement c'est bon. Mais est-ce que quand vous cliquez ça lance le téléchargement de l'appli ?



Ca demande un login et un mot de passe


----------



## arcank (10 Avril 2007)

Enfin sinon, il semble y avoir un probl&#232;me avec les serveurs de Joost. Quand on lance l'appli, &#231;a affiche un message d'erreur: Unable to connect to the network. Sur les forums de Joost, il y a pas mal de personnes qui ont le m&#234;me probl&#232;me.
Pour les invits, cet aprem je pouvais pas en envoyer (il doit falloir un peu d'anciennet&#233.
Et maintenant je ne peux plus y acc&#233;der &#224; cause de ce probl&#232;me de connexion. ;(


----------



## sylko (11 Avril 2007)

Une nouvelle version est disponible au téléchargement >> 0.9.2


----------



## PYDesign (12 Avril 2007)

y a pas moyen d'avoir une invit???

pydesign@mac.com



merci d'avance


----------



## MacMadam (12 Avril 2007)

Heu, si y a une invit' qui traîne la patte, 
je veux bien l'adopter


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Avril 2007)

Je continue la liste de ceux qui recherche des invitations. Ca m'intéresse aussi!

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
arcank
PinkTurtle


----------



## arcank (13 Avril 2007)

Je dirais m&#234;me plus:

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
PinkTurtle


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Je dirais même plus:
> 
> Rizoto
> Tucpasquic
> ...



chanceux :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (13 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Je dirais même plus:
> Tucpasquic
> Bloodscalp
> cblinkMG
> ...



Pour moi c'est bon. Dès que j'ai des invits, j'envoie


----------



## cblinkMG (14 Avril 2007)

Halu !  

Juste pour vous dire que j'ai reçu à mon tour un message de Joost pour tester le logiciel ce matin !  

Bon week end à tous !  

@+


----------



## mistertitan (14 Avril 2007)

question? vous habitez tous la suisse? ou les francais peuvent aussi etre invit&#233; par les beta testeurs?


----------



## arcank (14 Avril 2007)

Clermont est encore en France, je crois :rateau:
J'ai eu acc&#232;s &#224; la b&#234;ta via une inscription sur leur site.
Et il semble qu'il faille attendre un petit peu avant de pouvoir envoyer des invites ;(
Mais d&#232;s que c'est dispo, je repasse


----------



## liquid01 (14 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Clermont est encore en France, je crois :rateau:
> J'ai eu accès à la bêta via une inscription sur leur site.
> Et il semble qu'il faille attendre un petit peu avant de pouvoir envoyer des invites ;(
> Mais dès que c'est dispo, je repasse


je crois que il ne donne plus d'invit ... 

information à confirmer


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

j'ai recu mon invit pour Joost. c'est juste long pour la recevoir 
je peux a priori inviter, un mail, et je vous repond en fin de semaine (bah oui, les vacances )


----------



## rock35 (16 Avril 2007)

salut tout le monde!!!!
Est-ce qu'il serait possible s'il vous plait d'avoir une invit pour le logiciel JOOST ?
Ce serait super simpa, mon adresse c'est

rock35@voila.fr


Merci a tous!!


----------



## liquid01 (16 Avril 2007)

rock35 a dit:


> salut tout le monde!!!!
> Est-ce qu'il serait possible s'il vous plait d'avoir une invit pour le logiciel JOOST ?
> Ce serait super simpa, mon adresse c'est
> 
> ...


des que possible pour moi oui !


----------



## rizoto (16 Avril 2007)

rock35 a dit:


> salut tout le monde!!!!
> Est-ce qu'il serait possible s'il vous plait d'avoir une invit pour le logiciel JOOST ?
> Ce serait super simpa, mon adresse c'est
> 
> ...




Il ya une liste d'attente :

Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
PinkTurtle
rockk35


----------



## rock35 (17 Avril 2007)

ok super j'ai hate d'avoir l'invitation!


Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
PinkTurtle
rock35------>  rock35@voila.fr


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (17 Avril 2007)

n'oublier pas de vous supprimer de la liste quand l'invitation a &#233;t&#233; recu


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous !

Moi j'ai joost depuis un bout de temps mais je n'ai toujours pas d'invit a envoyer ???
Avant c'était sur le site de joost qu'on voyait si on pouvait envoyer des invits !

And now......

quelqu'un pour me dire comment lui envoyer une invit


----------



## liquid01 (17 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Moi j'ai joost depuis un bout de temps mais je n'ai toujours pas d'invit a envoyer ???
> Avant c'était sur le site de joost qu'on voyait si on pouvait envoyer des invits !
> ...


j'allais poser la meme question


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> j'allais poser la meme question



non mais moi je veux la réponse


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2007)

Bonne nouvelle grande nouvelle !


J'ai trouvé ! c'est dans les préférences du programmes !

2ème grande nouvelle : J AI 5 INVITATIONS

Les heureux élus sont:

Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf


Il me faut donc vos Noms, Prénoms et adresse mail 

Tout ceci par MP     


Héhhéhéhé je viens de me faire 5 amis (enfin 4 parce que je connais tucpasquic)


----------



## arcank (17 Avril 2007)

Et comment tu fais? Moi dans My Joost, le widget d'envoi d'invit est bloqu&#233; &#224; 0


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Et comment tu fais? Moi dans My Joost, le widget d'envoi d'invit est bloqué à 0



Ben ça fait longtemps que je suis inscrit


----------



## rizoto (17 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ben &#231;a fait longtemps que je suis inscrit



Longtemps, longtemps, n'&#233;xag&#233;rons pas


----------



## mistertitan (17 Avril 2007)

j'ai eu mon invit. merci DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD
et merci pour l'invit que tu me proposais

voici donc la nouvelle liste:

Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
Adolf
PinkTurtle
rockk35


----------



## Tibiniou (17 Avril 2007)

salut a tous !

3 invits pour les plus rapides !! :rateau:


----------



## arcank (17 Avril 2007)

Invite les trois premiers de la liste, elle est faite pour &#231;a !


----------



## liquid01 (17 Avril 2007)

*proposition de régle sur ce topic :* qui est deja plus ou moins biens appliquer
chaque fournisseur d'invitations met a jour la liste apres distibution,
chaque demandeur d'invitations reprend la derniere liste et s'ajoute
les fournisseurs contact les premiers de liste par message privé
cela permettra une meilleur lisibilité du topic



mistertitan a dit:


> Tucpasquic
> Bloodscalp
> cblinkMG
> Adolf
> ...


----------



## Tibiniou (17 Avril 2007)

liquid01 a dit:


> *proposition de r&#233;gle sur ce topic :* qui est deja plus ou moins biens appliquer
> chaque fournisseur d'invitations met a jour la liste apres distibution,
> chaque demandeur d'invitations reprend la derniere liste et s'ajoute
> les fournisseurs contact les premiers de liste par message priv&#233;
> cela permettra une meilleur lisibilit&#233; du topic



autant pour moi ! ca me semble tout a fait logique ! ceci dit il me semble pr&#233;f&#233;rable que ce soit les demandeurs sur la list qui contactent les offreurs qui distribueront apres v&#233;rif'


----------



## shetano (18 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
Adolf
PinkTurtle
rockk35
shetano

moi aussi int&#233;ress&#233; par une invit
pardon, bonjour a tous, c'est mon premier message en plus.


----------



## simtec (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous je n'ais pas pu m'inscrire au béta car il me fallait une invitation j'aimerais s.v.p en avoir une pour pouvoir l'essayer et propager mes invitations dans ma liste d'amis.

trepsim@hotmail.com

merci d'avance


----------



## sylko (18 Avril 2007)

C'est dingue le nombre de nioubes, qu'on voit d&#233;barquer sur ce genre de fil.

A chaque version beta, c'est la m&#234;me chose. Apr&#232;s, g&#233;n&#233;ralement, on ne les voit plus...


----------



## mistertitan (18 Avril 2007)

en fait, shetano est mon petit frere. quand il a vu joost marcher, il avait envie de pouvoir le tester. et en g&#233;n&#233;ral, il ne demande rien a personne, c'est moi qui lui fait office de hotline. ;-)

s'il reste des invit, je pense que ca genera personne bien sur de lui en donner. sinon, bien evidement, j'en reserverai une pour lui. quand j'aurai des invit.


----------



## rock35 (18 Avril 2007)

salut tout le monde,
alors quoi de neuf coté joost?
Ca marche bien au fait?
Est-ce qu'il y a des chaines internationales comme comedy central?
Allez a+
JE croise les doigts pour etre dans les prochains choisit!


----------



## arcank (18 Avril 2007)

J'ai trois invit donc il faudrait que 
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
Adolf
me contactent par MP, avec un mail, un first name, un last name.


----------



## mistertitan (19 Avril 2007)

on trouve la liste des chaines dispo ici:
http://www.joost.com/whatson/channels.html


----------



## brome (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour les gens, 

je serais moi aussi preneur pour une invitation Joost. Je m'ajoute donc à la petite liste... en vous remerciant...


PinkTurtle
rockk35
shetano
brome


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Avril 2007)

Bon vu que personne ne m'a répondu de la liste.......


Les premiers qui me contactent avec un nom, prénom et adresse mail ont une invit 

Comme je vais manger je ferai cela dans l'après midi !
:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Avril 2007)

Nouvelle liste :

rockk35
shetano


Il me reste deux invitations...


----------



## PinkTurtle (19 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Nouvelle liste :
> 
> rockk35
> shetano
> ...



Yep, merci Pharmacos, invitation bien recue! Je testerai tout ça ce soir.


----------



## rock35 (19 Avril 2007)

11111


----------



## rock35 (19 Avril 2007)

d&ésolé pour ca g bug


----------



## shetano (19 Avril 2007)

s'il t'en reste encore pharmacos, oui, je suis preneur.


----------



## mistertitan (19 Avril 2007)

rock35 a dit:


> d&ésolé pour ca g bug




pas sur que ce soit un bug, je pencherai plutot pour du flood, vu qu'il faut 5 msg de posté pour pouvoir envoyer un PM. Mais bon, peut etre est ce bug?


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Avril 2007)

Mes deux invitations sont pour rock35 et pour shetano une fois qu'ils m'auront envoyé leurs noms, prénoms et adresse mail !!!!!!!!!


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a eu son invit par Joost. Il lui reste 3 invit (ca vient d'etre credité). J'ai vu que PinkTurtle avait recu la sienne. Faites une liste (ou contactez moi )
Il ne reste que 2 invits car il y a quelqu'un qui m'avait contacté avant


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Avril 2007)

Je crois que j'ai épuisé la liste ! 

J'ai reçu une demande de knight2000 mais je n'ai plus d'invit désolé !


----------



## flotow (19 Avril 2007)

Des que la liste est a jour, j'en envoi 2 (pas plus )


----------



## shetano (19 Avril 2007)

a priori, on peut refaire une liste. vu que pharmacos a du envoyer a rock35, et que j'ai bien recu la mienne

nouvelle liste:


----------



## Eul Mulot (19 Avril 2007)

Salut les gens,

Bon comme on m'a parl&#233; de Joost, &#231;a m'interesserai bien d'avoir une invitation, donc d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai lu il faut une nouvelle liste que je vais commencer:

Liste:

Eul Mulot


----------



## Kzimir (19 Avril 2007)

C'est bon, je l'ai eue mon invit... 
Mais &#231;a manque un peu de programme pour le moment, vivement le lancement officiel !


----------



## Eul Mulot (20 Avril 2007)

Invitation Reçue !

Nouvelle liste :

ø


----------



## knight2000 (20 Avril 2007)

J'ai envoyé un message à Pharmacos, mais pas d'invit' lol (rupture de stock ? )
Joost a l'air intéressant, j'aurais aimé testé 

Liste :
knight2000


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2007)

un MP Knight 2000, et tu as ton invit 
Edit: j'ai plus rien, desol&#233;


----------



## knight2000 (20 Avril 2007)

Invit' reçue.

Liste : #


----------



## arcank (20 Avril 2007)

J'en ai encore une. Un MP avec nom et mail et c'est bon !


----------



## Pharmacos (20 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> J'en ai encore une. Un MP avec nom et mail et c'est bon !



Il n'y a plus personne !!!!!!!


----------



## flotow (20 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il n'y a plus personne !!!!!!!



Va travailler , sinon...


----------



## :::alexflex::: (21 Avril 2007)

Qui ki pourrai m'inviter a tester jOOst


----------



## arcank (21 Avril 2007)

:::alexflex::: a dit:


> Qui ki pourrai m'inviter a tester jOOst


Il's a done deal !

Liste:
&#8709;


----------



## fwedo (21 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Il's a done deal !
> 
> Liste:
> ?



fwedo !!!!!!!


----------



## MacaddictifOman (21 Avril 2007)

Salut, si quelqu'un avait une invite, j'appr&#233;cierais beaucoup !


----------



## arcank (21 Avril 2007)

_Il faudrait alors s'inscrire sur la liste...
M&#234;me s'il y a qu'un nom, on en parle depuis la moiti&#233; du sujet ..._

Liste:
fwedo
MacaddictifOman

J'en ai plus mais avec un peu de patience, on devrait trouver &#231;a !


----------



## Frodon (21 Avril 2007)

fwedo a dit:


> fwedo !!!!!!!



Nom, pr&#233;nom et adresse email please en message priv&#233;.

Same for you  MacaddictifOman


----------



## devinekicest (21 Avril 2007)

Il m'en reste une
votre mail en MP, premier arriv&#233; premier servi...


----------



## Tiberius_67000 (22 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous !

Je suis preneur d'une invit ! Merci d'avance !

liste :

Tiberius_67000


----------



## benjamin (22 Avril 2007)

Laissez pas vos mails en public, c'est r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; par les moteurs de spams. Passez plut&#244;t par les messages priv&#233;s.


----------



## arcank (22 Avril 2007)

Liste:
fwedo
MacaddictifOman
Tiberius_67000


----------



## Frodon (22 Avril 2007)

fwedo a dit:


> fwedo !!!!!!!



You've been invited! Check your mails 

Donc la liste est maintenant la suivante:
 MacaddictifOman
Tiberius_67000

Personnellement, je disposes encore de 4 invits &#224; distribuer, donc MacaddictifOman et Tiberius, je vous invites &#224; m'envoyer vos Nom, Pr&#233;nom et Adresse E-Mail par message priv&#233;.


----------



## Tiberius_67000 (22 Avril 2007)

Cher Frodon, merci beaucoup, mais j'ai un problème : nouvellement inscrit, je ne peux pas t'envoyer de MP, car...

... hélas, MacGeneration interdit d'envoyer un MP...

Tant qu'on n'a pas atteint 5 messages !

J'ai donc été obligé de faire le malin. Désolé : j'effacerai bien sûr ces messages sans intérêt !!!


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2007)

Tiberius_67000 a dit:


> J'ai donc été obligé de faire le malin. Désolé : j'effacerai bien sûr ces messages sans intérêt !!!



pour ca, contacte un admin de venir supprimer tes posts


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour ca, contacte un admin de venir supprimer tes posts



Ben non sinon il n'aura plus ses 5 posts


----------



## Frodon (22 Avril 2007)

Tiberius_67000 a dit:


> Cher Frodon, merci beaucoup, mais j'ai un probl&#232;me : nouvellement inscrit, je ne peux pas t'envoyer de MP, car...



Invitation sent! Have FUN 

La liste est maintenant:
 MacaddictifOman

Et moi il me reste 3 invits &#224; distribuer. Avis aux amateurs


----------



## dav2888 (22 Avril 2007)

Salut moi je suis intéressé par une invitation Joost, je t'envoie mon adresse e-mail par MP! Merci d'avance


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2007)

dav2888 a dit:


> Salut moi je suis intéressé par une invitation Joost, je t'envoie mon adresse e-mail par MP! Merci d'avance



Surement pas par MP avec un seul message au compteur      
Tous ces gens qui s'inscrivent pour avoir une invit' c'est fou


----------



## arcank (22 Avril 2007)

Ben oui mais tu pourras pas, t'as pas encore 5 messages ... Lisez un petit peu les fils, svp.

Liste:
MacaddictifOman
dav2888


----------



## dav2888 (22 Avril 2007)

Je vais les écrire les messages, vraiment désolé 

Si tu regardes je suis inscrit depuis le 31/01 donc je me suis pas inscrit expressément pour ça!

Encore 2, désolé je sais que c'est pénible 

En fait Joost fonctionne sur Mac... Vu que je suis mac user: g5 20' c'est possible?
Sinon j'utiliserais mon portable...
Je t'envoie le mp merci!


_bisous by Nephou_


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Avril 2007)

Y'a moyen de faire quelque chose contre le flood aux 5 messages ?????,  :mouais:


----------



## arcank (22 Avril 2007)

Il y a effectivement d'autres m&#233;thodes pour &#233;crire 5 messages 
Et sinon, non, Joost n'est pas compatible PPC, pas encore, selon eux.
Intel only


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Y'a moyen de faire quelque chose contre le flood aux 5 messages ?????,  :mouais:



Si si     vous pouvez reprendre le cours normal de la discussion


----------



## Nephou (22 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour ca, contacte un admin de venir supprimer tes posts



un modo suffit


----------



## Tiberius_67000 (22 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup Frodon !!

Encore désolé pour le flood : c'était par impatience d'essayer Joost !

Merci encore !


----------



## Frodon (22 Avril 2007)

dav2888 a dit:


> Je vais les écrire les messages, vraiment désolé
> 
> Si tu regardes je suis inscrit depuis le 31/01 donc je me suis pas inscrit expressément pour ça!
> 
> ...



Invitation sent! Have FUN 

La liste est maintenant:
 MacaddictifOman

Et moi il me reste 2 invits à distribuer. Avis aux amateurs


----------



## ZB_69 (22 Avril 2007)

bonsoir Frodon, je me permets de t'envoyer un petit message priv&#233; au cas o&#249; !

merci !


----------



## BigEdison (22 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,
Je suis interessé par une invitation
MP envoyé à Frodon


----------



## dav2888 (22 Avril 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour l'invit Frodon, je l'ai bien reçue ! Je teste ça tout de suite merci


----------



## arcank (22 Avril 2007)

Liste:
MacaddictifOman
ZB_69
BigEdison

&#192; modifier quand on aura les confirmations


----------



## gwena (23 Avril 2007)

ha merde, Joost est pas compatible PPC??
quelqu'un a quand m&#234;me essay&#233;?
et moi qui voulait une invit' :'(


----------



## cupertino (23 Avril 2007)

gwena a dit:


> ha merde, Joost est pas compatible PPC??
> quelqu'un a quand même essayé?
> et moi qui voulait une invit' :'(



Une version va sortir mais en attendant il n'y en a que pour les x86.
Euh, oui si quelqu'un a une invit, je suis preneur, merci ;-)


----------



## bobby001 (23 Avril 2007)

intéressé aussi par une invit


----------



## ZB_69 (23 Avril 2007)

merci à toi Frodon ! j'ai bien reçu l'invitation, et je t'en remercie. 
je teste ça ce soir, car je suis loin de mon mac chéri...


----------



## raspa (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche un joostuser (Frrodon?) qui aurait la gentillesse de m'envoyer une invit pour Joost contre mon eternelle gratitude  

Merci par avance,
Jeanfi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
PinkTurtle
paulmuzellec
^^


----------



## nr70 (23 Avril 2007)

Salut tt le monde

Je voudrais tester cette nouvelle idée qui me semble tres bien. Une invitation SVP 

Si possible 

Cordialement


----------



## sylko (23 Avril 2007)

cupertino a dit:


> Une version va sortir mais en attendant il n'y en a que pour les x86.
> Euh, oui si quelqu'un a une invit, je suis preneur, merci ;-)


 
Je ne sais pas d'où tu tiens cette info?

D'après des sources officielles, ce ne sera pas le cas. 

Je rappelle donc aux personnes intéressées par une invitation, que ce n'est pas pas la peine d'en demander une, s'il ne possède pas de Mac Intel.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

J'aimerai aussi tester si une personne peut me donner une invitation ce serait un grand plaisir !


----------



## Super G (23 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi je testerais bien. Si quelqu'un a une invite sous le coude


----------



## arnpsyke (23 Avril 2007)

salut !
pareillement si une bonne  âme voudrait me passer une invitation je suis preneur


----------



## nova (23 Avril 2007)

Hello,

j'voudrais bien une invite moi aussi!

nous disons donc:

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
arcank
nova


----------



## ramchamcham (23 Avril 2007)

Y'a t-il un ange de l'invitation joost pour me permettre de tester ce logiciel prometteur...


----------



## EScTB (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

Je serais aussi interresser par une invitation pour ce logiciel (qui pour moi est l'avenir!)

Merci d'avance

Eric


----------



## Kéfa (23 Avril 2007)

Je suis &#233;galement int&#233;ress&#233; pour tester par moi m&#234;me Joost

A vot' bon coeur m'sieur dames 

ce qui nous fait :

Rizoto
Tucpasquic
Bloodscalp
cblinkMG
mistertitan
Adolf
arcank
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa


----------



## Eul Mulot (23 Avril 2007)

Je n'ai toujours pas d'invitation sur mon compte Joost, je vous tiens au courant dès que j'en ai.


----------



## paultranson (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Il me reste deux invitations... avis aux amateurs


----------



## tybalt02 (23 Avril 2007)

Hello, 

je suis &#233;galement &#224; la recherche d'une invitation ... piti&#233; aidez nous ! ! !


----------



## LucasMac (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjour, je cherche aussi une invitation pour tester Joost.. merci d'avance..


----------



## Apple_Man (23 Avril 2007)

paultranson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il me reste deux invitations... avis aux amateurs



Bonjour,

Je suis un amateur 
J'ai telechargé joost depuis un moment mais impossible d'avoir une invit !
merci de me contacter par MP !

Merci !


----------



## mordre63 (23 Avril 2007)

salut a tous .
possible de m'envoyer une invit svp


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2007)

mordre63 a dit:


> salut a tous .
> possible de m'envoyer une invit svp



On a dit pas d'email ! Va y avoir du spam...........seulement en MP les adresses mail !


----------



## benjamin (23 Avril 2007)

Ceux qui ont &#233;t&#233; invit&#233;s, soyez sympas, ensuite, d'inviter &#233;galement les nouveaux demandeurs, que l'on n'&#233;puise pas toutes nos r&#233;serves.


----------



## Apple_Man (23 Avril 2007)

Apple_Man a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis un amateur
> J'ai telechargé joost depuis un moment mais impossible d'avoir une invit !
> ...



Merci bien pour ton invite !!   
J'invite qui veut bien des que j'ai des invites...


----------



## Frodon (23 Avril 2007)

Pour information, je ne disposes plus d'invitations, les dernières ayant été envoyées à ZB_69 et BigEdison.


----------



## Al42 (23 Avril 2007)

resterait il une invit a qelqu'un ?
merci par avance


----------



## zoumala (23 Avril 2007)

Salut, ça serait possible d'avoir une invit, j'aimerai bien tester...
sinon quelqu'un sait quand ça sort vraiment ?
Merci.


----------



## PYDesign (23 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi je veux bien une petite invit svpsvpsvpsvp


----------



## paultranson (23 Avril 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233;, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; celles que j'avais, mais il me semble que Joost r&#233;approvisionne les comptes d'invitations apr&#232;s un certain d&#233;lais => rendez-vous dans quelques temps. Patience ;-)


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

On r&#233;capitule:

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign


Bizarre Eul Mulot, je t'ai envoy&#233; une invit. Tu as regard&#233; dans les spams ?

PS: Merci de tenir la liste &#224; jour: si vous recevez une invitation, vous vous d&#233;sinscrivez, et si vous &#234;tes pas encore sur la liste, vous vous mettez en bas :rateau:
Et aussi, quand vous aurez vos invit, au bout de quelquejours vous pourrez en donner. Vous en aurez trois, au d&#233;but. Pensez &#224; en r&#233;server au moins une pour quelqu'un du forum


----------



## barzi (23 Avril 2007)

Bonjourbonjour, que vos mac soient stables jusqu'à la dixième génération, que vos processeurs restent frais et que votre productivité soit à la hausse....

Je suis aussi preneur d'une p'tite invit, svp...

barzi [at] mac.com


Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Salut tout le monde je cherche une petite invit  

Merci ...


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

Hello tout le monde! y aurait il une petite invit' pour moi aussi s'il vous plait ?  
il donne envie ce joost !!


----------



## Edunn (23 Avril 2007)

Une petite invit' s'il vous plait  
Merci.
Matt


----------



## NeoJF (23 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir !

Je serai pas contre une petite invitation moi non plus...

Si une âme généreuse en a encore quelques unes en stock...

Merci d'avance,

NeoJF


----------



## alfred (23 Avril 2007)

NeoJF a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> Je serai pas contre une petite invitation moi non plus...
> 
> ...



Bonsoir,

Ben, moi c'est tout comme lui, à vot' bon coeur m'sieurs dames.


----------



## Eul Mulot (23 Avril 2007)

Ça part en sucette là, ajoutez vous dans l'odre à la liste qui figure quelques posts plus loin, comme ça on peut savoir où on en est ,  là ça part un peu dans tout les sens.


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2007)

Nous disions :


Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred



S'il vous plait rajouter simplement votre nom à la liste.....


----------



## Edunn (23 Avril 2007)

On a donc en attente : 

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
*Edunn
NeoJF
alfred*

Grill&#233;....


----------



## NeoJF (23 Avril 2007)

Merci Pharmacos pour la mise &#224; jour de la liste... j'avais pas vu, d&#233;sol&#233; 

Bonne nuit !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Avril 2007)

En plus tu en avais oublié


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

et encore une mise a jour .. 

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
alfred


----------



## barzi (23 Avril 2007)

Chuis plus dans la liste.... je m'y remets...

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
alfred
barzi


----------



## vicento (23 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento

Merci d'avance


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Merci Pharmacos  La liste de Vicento me semble bonne, mais je remets:

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento


Merci de prendre &#224; chaque fois la DERNI&#200;RE version de la liste ...


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

c'est pas normal que la liste ne diminue pas... c'est chaud


----------



## BigEdison (23 Avril 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Pour information, je ne disposes plus d'invitations, les dernières ayant été envoyées à ZB_69 et BigEdison.



Merci Frodon pour 'linvitation
Dès que j'en ai je fais profiter.

Et un coup de boule pour Frodon


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Il faut attendre quelques jours avant de pouvoir donner des invit, donc &#231;a va ptet se d&#233;bloquer d'un coup.
En plus si chacun en file une au suivant, &#231;a va aller vite.
Je rappelle que pour envoyer une invit, il fat avoir le nom, pr&#233;nom et email de la personne &#224; qui vous voulez envoyer l'invit.
Donc pr&#233;parez vous &#224; fournir vos infos par MP Et comme il y a plein de nouveaux, je rappelle aussi que pour g&#233;rer vos MP il faut aller dans Tableau de Bord, dans le bandeau en haut des fils.


----------



## CoolCoCo (23 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo

Bonbon je me met aussi dans la liste alors  et je précise que je serai extrêmement reconnaissant si tout à coup une personne pourrait me donner une de ces "chtite" invite


----------



## s@tch (23 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch

Bonsoir. Si un(e) Gentil(le) Membre disposait d'une invit', je serais preneur  Merki


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Votre temps d'attente est estim&#233; &#224; : *28 INVITATIONS*. Toudoudoum

Comme dans le sketch de Gad Elmaleh :love:


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Votre temps d'attente est estimé à : *28 INVITATIONS*. Toudoudoum
> 
> Comme dans le sketch de Gad Elmaleh :love:



Hop Hop Hop... elles arrivent ces invits? :love:


----------



## zoumala (23 Avril 2007)

je sens que ça va etre long tout ça....


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

C'est &#224; cause de la news sur MacG&#233; qu'il y a autant de monde ?
Parce que ce matin, la liste &#233;tait vide


----------



## ibreak (23 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> C'est à cause de la news sur MacGé qu'il y a autant de monde ?
> Parce que ce matin, la liste était vide



pour moi oui


----------



## zoumala (23 Avril 2007)

j'avoue que pour moi aussi c'est a cause de la news...


----------



## arcank (23 Avril 2007)

Lool, ya 28 petits nouveaux qui sont au taquet pour les invit !!

Edit: Bienvenue &#224; vous :rateau:  O&#249; avais-je la t&#234;te ?

Patience, patience. En plus avec un peu de chance, vous arriverez quand &#231;a tournera bien et qu'il y aura plus de contenu !


----------



## elsylvano (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano

Merci d'avance.


----------



## whiplash (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash

Merci


----------



## barzi (24 Avril 2007)

J'suis aussi dans la liste suite à l'annonce dans Macge... y a un moment que je cherche un invit.

A ce sujet, Nouvo avait fait un reportage sur Joost en son temps... on peut le revoir ici:

http://www.nouvo.ch/118-3


----------



## elKBron (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron


----------



## madekan (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan


----------



## Biroman (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman




Et bien il y a déjà du monde, mais je serais ravi de pouvoir tester ce logiciel prometteur. Merci !


----------



## knight2000 (24 Avril 2007)

J'ai bien recu l'invitation par Tupasquic, j'en ferai profiter d&#232;s que possible.
O&#249; les invitations apparaissent-elles ? Dans mon compte joost ?


----------



## Guy-Gabriel (24 Avril 2007)

moi aussi je serais preneur

 Si quelqu'un en a encore une, je serais très volontiers preneur. 

gabriel2575@shaw.ca


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2007)

Guy-Gabriel a dit:


> moi aussi je serais preneur
> 
> Si quelqu'un en a encore une, je serais très volontiers preneur.



Salut !

Tu pourrais également éditer ton message,
supprimer l'adresse mail,
et rajouter ton nom à la liste

Merci


----------



## CoolCoCo (24 Avril 2007)

Guy-Gabriel a dit:


> moi aussi je serais preneur
> 
> Si quelqu'un en a encore une, je serais très volontiers preneur.
> 
> gabriel2575@shaw.ca



Ce serait sympa, surtout pour un premier post, de lire comment fonctionne ce topic!


----------



## ibreak (24 Avril 2007)

en effet ce serait une bonne chose...:sleep:


----------



## alxp (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp

Merci bien !


----------



## SuperCed (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced

Merci bien !


----------



## supermoquette (24 Avril 2007)

moi j'ai pas trop envie en fait


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
SuperMoquette n'en veut pas


----------



## knight2000 (24 Avril 2007)

Un petit MP avec nom, prenom et mail. J'essaie de faire une invit' 





edit : arf, mince, joost ne m'a pas approvisionn&#233;, du nouveau d&#232;s que possible


----------



## Goli (24 Avril 2007)

J'suis en retard, comme d'hab...
Y a-t-il encore une &#226;me capable & charitable pour me faire entrer chez les Joostiens !!??
mercithankyoudankeshc&#246;ngracia...


----------



## knight2000 (24 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Tu pourrais &#233;galement &#233;diter ton message,
> supprimer l'adresse mail,
> ...



Comme l'indique Pharmacos, svp, ne mettez pas vos adresses mails en direct, mais utilisez plut&#244;t la cha&#238;ne de peudos (rajoutez vous en fin de liste ...)

Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
SuperMoquette n'en veut pas
Goli


----------



## Bloodscalp (24 Avril 2007)

Je crois que je viens de me rendre compte que mes MP n'étaient jamais partis, Arcank, si tu a toujours mon invite je suis toujours preneur, envoie moi un MP avec ton mail comme ça je te repond par mail.

Merci


----------



## arcank (24 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp a dit:


> Je crois que je viens de me rendre compte que mes MP n'&#233;taient jamais partis, Arcank, si tu a toujours mon invite je suis toujours preneur, envoie moi un MP avec ton mail comme &#231;a je te repond par mail.
> 
> Merci


H&#233;las, j'ai envoyer des MP aux premiers de la liste et j'ai envoy&#233; aux trois premiers donc j'ai plus d'invit ;(
Cependant, &#233;tant donn&#233; que tu &#233;tais sur la liste il y a un bout de temps (page 4 de ce fil), je pense que personne ne verra d'inconv&#233;nient &#224; ce que tu sois en t&#234;te de liste, non ?

Ca donne:


Bloodscalp
Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
SuperMoquette n'en veut pas
Goli


Sinon, d&#232;s que j'en ai d'autre (si un jour j'en ai d'autre), et que tu as pas &#233;t&#233; invit&#233;, ce sera pour toi.


----------



## carlito.pomcast (24 Avril 2007)

Salut .... je me rajoute également à la liste 

Bloodscalp
Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
SuperMoquette n'en veut pas
Goli
carlito.pomcast


----------



## GuyomT (24 Avril 2007)

Que les 5 premiers de la liste guette leur mp, une surprise les attend :rateau:
(que les autres tiennent bon, on en viendra à bout de cette liste interminable !)


----------



## arcank (24 Avril 2007)

Merci GuyomT !
Tu en as 5 parce que c'est une deuxi&#232;me vague d'invit ?
Cela fait combien de temps que tu b&#234;ta testes ?

Et puis si chacun des invit&#233;s envoie une invit aux suivants, ca peut aller vite.
Attention, essayez de ne pas envoyer deux invit aux m&#234;mes personnes, &#231;a &#233;vitera d'en gaspiller (je pense qu'elles sont consomm&#233;es m&#234;me si l'invit&#233; ne teste pas Joost)
Donc si vous envoyez, ou recevez, enlevez les noms correspondant 

Allez, on va y arriver !


----------



## GuyomT (24 Avril 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Merci GuyomT !
> Tu en as 5 parce que c'est une deuxi&#232;me vague d'invit ?
> Cela fait combien de temps que tu b&#234;ta testes ?
> 
> ...



Salut arcank,
je ne pourrais pas te r&#233;pondre exactement quant &#224; mon ''anciennet&#233;'' de beta-testeur, mais  il  s'agit bien en effet de  ma seconde vague d'invitations (les 2 premi&#232;res ayant &#233;t&#233; offertes dans ce m&#234;me forum il y a un peu plus d'un mois). 
Je pense que les 5 personnes que j'iniviterai se verront rapidement remettre &#224; leur tour des invit', et ce sera &#224; leur tour d'en faire profiter 

P.S : je laisserai le soin aux nouveaux beta-testeurs de supprimer leur nom de la liste...


----------



## arnpsyke (25 Avril 2007)

merci pour les autres, j'attendrai avec impatience !


----------



## whiplash (25 Avril 2007)

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait quand Joost sera disponible pour tout le monde ?

cya


----------



## SITRALE (25 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
Eul Mulot
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
SuperMoquette n'en veut pas
Goli
carlito.pomcast
SITRALE

Salut à tous..c'est comme ca qui fô faire nan?


----------



## Eul Mulot (25 Avril 2007)

Bon apparament quelqu'un m'a rajouté à la liste alors que je dipose déjà d'un compte Joost, surement à cause d'un post où je disais ne pas disposer d'invitations à offrir .

Donc nouvelle liste mise à Jour :

 Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
carlito.pomcast
SITRALE


----------



## kaboum (25 Avril 2007)

salut,

je me permets de me rajouter &#224; la liste au cas o&#249;...

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
carlito.pomcast
sitrale
KABOUM


merci.


----------



## arcank (25 Avril 2007)

Eul Mulot a dit:


> Bon apparament quelqu'un m'a rajout&#233; &#224; la liste alors que je dipose d&#233;j&#224; d'un compte Joost, surement &#224; cause d'un post o&#249; je disais ne pas disposer d'invitations &#224; offrir .


Ah &#231;a doit &#234;tre moi, effectivement, j'avais pas bien compris le message, si tu en avais pas re&#231;u ou si tu en avais d&#233;j&#224; envoy&#233; :rateau:

Pour ma part, toujours pas de nouvelle vague d'invit ;(

PS: ta 4eme &#233;toile est proche !!


----------



## marcax38 (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour
Merci et bonne journee

Axl

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
carlito.pomcast
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38


----------



## la_miss_caro (26 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai trois invits pour joost que j'ai proposées en MP aux premiers membres de la liste, s'ils les veulent il faudrait qu'ils se manifestent sinon je passerai aux suivants!


----------



## 04greg1980 (26 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous,
Moi aussi je suis à la recherche d'une invitation.
Je me rajoutte donc à la liste.
à +
Greg

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
carlito.pomcast
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980


----------



## whiplash (26 Avril 2007)

Combien de temps Joost attend pour vous envoyer des invitations pour vos amis ?  La liste semble allonger sans jamais se vider  hehe

Reste plus qu'à attendre  

cya


----------



## arcank (26 Avril 2007)

En m&#234;me temps, la liste a un ou deux jours, donc ...

Edit: 3 jours


----------



## Tibiniou (26 Avril 2007)

salut a tous
j'ai 3 invits et je pense pas que ce soit a moi d'aller chercher en MP un par un les gens de la liste, alors j'attends les MP des trois premiers d'ici 24h, puis j'attendrai les 3 suivants et ainsi de suite.


----------



## carlito.pomcast (27 Avril 2007)

Salut, je me retire de la liste ... j'ai lu que joost ne fonctionnait que sur macintel ... et moi j'ai un imac g5 ...

merci quand même pour cette initiative ert bonne continuation

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
raspa
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli

sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

on m'a invit&#233; , mais j'ai pas de mac intel :rateau:


----------



## la_miss_caro (27 Avril 2007)

Tibiniou a dit:


> salut a tous
> j'ai 3 invits et je pense pas que ce soit a moi d'aller chercher en MP un par un les gens de la liste, alors j'attends les MP des trois premiers d'ici 24h, puis j'attendrai les 3 suivants et ainsi de suite.



Ben je crois que je vais faire comme toi parce que si je dois passer mon temps à attendre des réponses aux MP envoyés je crois que c'est mal barré. Pas de réponse des trois premiers de la liste en 48h... tant pis pour eux.


----------



## jroy (27 Avril 2007)

j'ai reçu un message de Joost me disant que j'ai des invitations à distribuer le hic c'est que je n'ai jamais reçu le message qui confirmait que j'étais devenu beta testeur ... donc impossible de me connecter !!! et j'ai bien essayé la fonction "vous avez perdu votre mot de passe" mais vu que la seule chose que j'ai fait avec Joost c'est donner mon email pour devenir beta testeur ... je n'ai pas les infos qu'ils demandenat pour récupérer le mot de passe ... que je n'ai jamais créé .... il y a comme un bug chez Joost ! (ou alors c'est gmail qui a mal filtré les messages !).


----------



## supermoquette (27 Avril 2007)

pareil


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

*J'ai 5 invit !! Nouvelle vague d'invit pour moi ! À vos MP !!*


rateau: première fois que je joue avec les tailles :rateau: ) :love:


----------



## knight2000 (27 Avril 2007)

Mince alors, pourquoi je peux pas distribuer des invits ... Pas assez ancien comme testeur ?
Bon, bah , 'vous tiens au courant si je peux en donner ...


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

&#199;a vient au bout de quelques jours. D'abord 3, puis 5, puis je sais pas encore.


R-apple: 
3 invit de la part de Tibiniou
3 invit de la part de la_miss_caro
4 invit de ma part

&#199;a devrait faire avancer les choses, si vous vous r&#233;veillez ! (je sais c'est dur, moi j'ai encore du mal &#224; cette heure l&#224;, et pourtant &#231;a fait qu'une heure )


Plan d'action  : (merci Tibiniou et la_miss_caro)

Je vais aussi attendre que les 4 premiers me contactent d'ici demain midi.
S'il me reste des invits, je passe aux 4 suivants, and so on.


----------



## knight2000 (27 Avril 2007)

Bah, ca fait plus de 3jours que je teste joost ... Pour les invits, c'est bien dans l'interface de joost, sur la droite ? Moi, j'obtiens : "invitation you can send : 0" ...


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

Voil&#224;, c'est l&#224;. Mais &#231;a devrait passer &#224;  3 d'ici peu. Un peu de patience


----------



## raspa (27 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli

sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980


La nouvelle liste dont je me suis retir&#233; car j'ai recu une invitation de la miss caro  Un gros, gros merci &#224; elle.
Evidemment d&#232;s que j'ai des invitations dispo j'en fait profiter la liste.


----------



## la_miss_caro (27 Avril 2007)

J'attends des nouvelles de :
paulmuzellec
nr70

je vous propose de prendre en "charge" les suivants sur la liste comme &#231;a &#231;a nous &#233;vite d'envoyer des invits aux m&#234;mes personnes.

les trois premiers sur la liste n'ayant pas r&#233;pondu aux MP que je leur ait envoy&#233; avant que l'on mette en place cette petite "organisation"


----------



## Alfoo (27 Avril 2007)

salut
j'aimerais bien egalement avoir une invit svp.
merci


----------



## kino (27 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
Je suis également intéressé pour avoir une invitation.

Merci d'avance pour votre générosité.


----------



## raspa (27 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino

J'ajoute Alfoo et Kino &#224; la liste.
A l'attention de ceuw qui souhaitent int&#233;grer la liste, faites un copier-coller de celle-ci dans votre post en ajoutant votre pseudo en derni&#232;re position


----------



## tbr (27 Avril 2007)

Allez hop, comme demandé, je m'y ajoute (en bas):

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
Kéfa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

et je remercie d'avance qui pourra me parrainer.

En échange, je lui ferai mon plus beau sourire.


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
EScTB
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
mordre63
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


Nickel avec plusieurs couleurs ! &#199;a permettra de pas envoyer deux invit aux m&#234;mes 

Je m'occupe donc des bleus. J'ai des nouvelles de SuperG et arnpsyke. J'attends des nouvelles de nova et c0rentin d'ici demain soir.

Pour ceux qui vont &#234;tre invit&#233;s, pensez &#224; v&#233;rifier vos spam.
Et lorsque vous aurez Joost, proposez au moins une invit 

Et ceux qui ont des invites, mettez en couleur les noms des premi&#232;res personnes de la liste dont vous attendez des nouvelles. 
Sans r&#233;ponse au bout de 24h, passez aux suivants, selon le nombre d'invit qu'il vous reste, sans d&#233;colorier les premiers. 
S'ils vous contactent, invitez les si encore possible, sinon (plus d'invit) d&#233;coloriez les pour que de nouvelles personnes leur proposent.

 Ok ? Clair ?? (parce que m&#234;me moi je suis pas s&#251;r  )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> J'attends des nouvelles de :
> paulmuzellec
> nr70
> 
> ...



voici de nouvelles de moi XD j'attends toujours une invit...


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

Il faut que tu lui envoie un MP avec ton nom pr&#233;nom et mail, pour qu'elle t'invite.


(MP: clique sur son identifiant et Envoyer un message priv&#233; &#224; la_miss_caro)

au cas o&#249;


----------



## paultranson (27 Avril 2007)

Si ramchamcham, tybalt02 et  LucasMac veulent bien me contacter par mp, j'ai une invitation pour chacun.
(par contre il faudrait enlever de la liste mordre63, EScTB qui en ont d&#233;j&#224; re&#231;u une)


----------



## la_miss_caro (27 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
c0rentin
Super G
arnpsyke
nova
ramchamcham
K&#233;fa
tybalt02
LucasMac
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

Liste &#224; jour par contre que fais tu de kefa?


----------



## whiplash (27 Avril 2007)

Pourquoi ne pas enlever le nom de ceux qui ont eu leur invitation ?  Cela allègerait la liste et ceux qui ne répondent pas pourraient être écrits en rouge.

Nous arriverions avec une liste dans ce genre...


Kéfa
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
s@tch
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


----------



## la_miss_caro (27 Avril 2007)

En fait en couleur ce sont ceux à qui les invits ont été proposées mais qui n'ont pas encore répondu. Ceux qui ont eu leur invit ne sont plus dans la liste. Les couleurs c'est pour voir à qui ont été proposées les invits pour que l'on ne se retrouve pas à envoyer plusieurs invits à la même personne. Donc je pense qu'il faut garder une liste comme celle du post précédent.


----------



## s@tch (27 Avril 2007)

Kéfa
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

Je me retire de la liste car j'ai reçu une invitation de Tibiniou


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

whiplash a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas enlever le nom de ceux qui ont eu leur invitation ?  Cela all&#232;gerait la liste et ceux qui ne r&#233;pondent pas pourraient &#234;tre &#233;crits en rouge.
> 
> Nous arriverions avec une liste dans ce genre...


Tu vas un peu vite en besogne ... Les noms color&#233;s n'ont pas forc&#233;ment re&#231;u d'invitation. Ils doivent juste contacter les personnes qui s'en occupent.

Voil&#224; la liste:


Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom pr&#233;nom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
K&#233;fa 
tybalt02
LucasMac
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr



Et sinon, paultranson, que fais-tu de K&#233;fa ? :rateau:


Edit: grill&#233; par Miss Caro. re-:rateau:


----------



## paultranson (27 Avril 2007)

j'ai envoy&#233; directement un mail &#224; K&#233;fa (qui m'avait sollicit&#233; la derni&#232;re fois que j'avais des invit'). J'attend sa r&#233;ponse.


----------



## arcank (27 Avril 2007)

Okay 

Je le met en orange, en ce cas !  (j'&#233;dite mon pr&#233;c&#233;dent post pour ne pas surcharger la page)


----------



## LucasMac (27 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
Kéfa 
tybalt02
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

Paultranson m'a envoyé une invitation donc je me retire de la liste. Merci beaucoup pour l'invitation. Dès que mon compte est fourni en invations j'en donne à mon tour...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2007)

Bon moi j'ai 5 invitations, je les envoies pour les 5 noms de la couleur jaune:

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
Kéfa 
tybalt02
Al42
zoumala
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


----------



## zoumala (28 Avril 2007)

Voilà j'ai recu mon invit, merci beaucoup ! je remet la liste avec mon nom en moins

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
Kéfa 
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
CoolCoCo
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


----------



## CoolCoCo (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
Kéfa 
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
ibreak
Edunn
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

J'ai reçu une invitation, donc je m'enlève de la liste


----------



## Kéfa (28 Avril 2007)

paultranson -> Merci, MP et Mail envoy&#233;s


----------



## arcank (28 Avril 2007)

Bon ben 24h sont pass&#233;es donc je passe au suivant: ibreak  --> nom prenom mail par MP please  idem 24h pour r&#233;pondre (tut ...  tit ... tut  )

_J'&#233;dite pour ne pas qu'il y ait 20 listes par pages. DOnc ce r&#233;f&#233;rer &#224; la derni&#232;re M&#224;J_


----------



## ibreak (28 Avril 2007)

Voila c'est fait... j'attend l'invit avec impatience


----------



## ibreak (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
Kéfa 
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


Voila j'ai enlevé mon prenom et j'ai deux invits a offrir 
Ceux en gras... contactez moi svp (Nom, prénom, Mail)
24h de délai...


----------



## arcank (28 Avril 2007)

T'as d&#233;j&#224; les invits ?? C'est plus rapide maintenant en ce cas ! En m&#234;me temps, la b&#234;ta fini en mai donc...

Et il me reste encore deux invit en fait:

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom pr&#233;nom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF
*Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


Donc j'attends des nouvelles de Vicento et Alfred: idem, nom prenom mail par MP, avant demain 15H


Edit:_Changement de plan pour caus e de non r&#233;ponse de paultranson: je m'occupe de K&#233;fa et paultranson de Alfred. Merci _
Edit 2: c'est bon pour K&#233;fa !


----------



## pegetnico (28 Avril 2007)

Hello,

bien que le beta se finisse en mai j'ai 3 invites si besoin

(merci de m'expliquer pour l'ordre et les couleurs, j'ai pas suivi)

ciao


----------



## arcank (28 Avril 2007)

D'abord, merci pour tes invit 

Ensuite, je mets en violet les noms des personnes qui peuvent te contacter par MP pour une invit.
Si demain même heure tu n'as pas de nouvelles, mais qu'il te reste des invit, tu colores le premier nom rouge de la liste en violet, sans décolorer tes précédents :rateau: 


Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
paulmuzellec
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
-----: fait
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


----------



## Kéfa (28 Avril 2007)

Ok, j'ai bien l'invit' merci. Par contre, je n'ai tjs pas d'invits dispos... On les a au bout de combien de temps ?


----------



## Edunn (28 Avril 2007)

Toujours rien de la part d'ibreak...


----------



## pegetnico (28 Avril 2007)

ok c'est limpide,

j'attends en MP les infos de 

elsylvano 
elKBron


pour Whiplash c'est fait 

bonne journ&#233;e

ciao


----------



## ibreak (28 Avril 2007)

C'est bon je viens de te l'envoyer...


----------



## la_miss_caro (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
nr70
arnpsyke (a pris contact, manque juste nom prénom mail)
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
Whiplash
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

J'ai plus qu'une invit, nr70 j'attends jusqu'à ce soir puis après je passerai à madekan


----------



## arcank (28 Avril 2007)

J'ai plus d'invit. &#199;a donne:

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr


----------



## arnpsyke (28 Avril 2007)

invitation bien reçue. Merci arcank. dès que j'en aurai à distribuer , je vous avertirai


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
barzi
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

Merci Caro pour l'invit ^^
J'ai 3 invits, je les propose &#224; ceux en marron...
En tout cas je trouve joost bof


----------



## arcank (28 Avril 2007)

S'il te plait paulmuzellec, &#233;dite ton message avec la derni&#232;re liste (2 posts au dessus).
Essaie de recontacter les trois premiers: Bloodscalp, cupertino et bobby001.

_Edit: d&#233;sol&#233;, j'avais pas encore vu :rateau:_


----------



## Edunn (28 Avril 2007)

Vous pouvez me supprimer c'est bon, merci


----------



## barzi (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
alexcom
*Edunn
NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

Merci pour l'invit, Pharma. Je me retire donc de la liste en attendant de faire profiter les suivants de mes invit.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2007)

bon moi je prends ceux sur la liste qui me contactent en premier, voilà XD


----------



## ibreak (28 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
cupertino
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
alexcom
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano 
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr

NeoJF en attente...


----------



## Super G (28 Avril 2007)

Merci Arcank pour l'invite. Je ne manquerai pas d'inviter d'autres membres dès que j'aurai des invitations.

G


----------



## pegetnico (29 Avril 2007)

Hello à tous

pour Whiplash c'est fait, mais j'attends toujours les infos de elsylvano et elKBron.
si pas de nouvelles à 16H (et si j'ai bien compris) je passe au suivant : madekan

ciao


----------



## nethelp06 (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour , une petite invite pour JOOST est la bienvenue.


D'avance merci

Nethelp06


----------



## la_miss_caro (29 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
alexcom
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti

Voila la liste &#224; jour, je n'ai plus d'invit pour le moment d&#232;s que j'en ai d'autres je fais passer.


----------



## smiletiti (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je serais intéressé par une invitation Joost.

Merci par avance à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## la_miss_caro (29 Avril 2007)

smiletiti a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je serais intéressé par une invitation Joost.
> 
> Merci par avance à ceux qui pourront m'aider.



Je t'ai rajouté dans la liste. Il faut maintenant que tu attendes que cela soit à ton tour. Suis la discussion et quand tu vois que quelqu'un demande à t'envoyer une invit tu le contacte en MP en lui donnant ton adresse mail.


----------



## rydox (29 Avril 2007)

Bloodscalp
bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
alexcom
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox


----------



## Bloodscalp (29 Avril 2007)

J'ai recu une invit, merci beaucoup


bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
alexcom
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Avril 2007)

je ne comprd pas ce syst&#232;me,
mon nom est inscrit ( en orange???) mais dans les derniers messages il est mentionn&#233; les messages perso.
alors est-il necessaire que je r&#233;dige un message perso et a qui faut-il que je m'adresse?
j'attend avec impatience cette invitation et je donnerais mais invit aux personnes de la liste
merci d'avance pr l'invit


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2007)

Regarde page 15.

C'est paultranson.


----------



## ramchamcham (29 Avril 2007)

ok merci bien arcank.
bon WE


----------



## Al42 (29 Avril 2007)

nouveau sur le forum je ne peux envoyer de mp avant avoir poster 5 messages


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2007)

Tu ne peux pas non plus lui envoyer de mail?
Dispo dans le statut de Pharmacos, mais ptet seulement si tu as plus de 5 messages...

S'il passe par l&#224;, il te contactera je pense. Si tu peux recevoir des MP.


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un gros soucis !!!!!!!! joost ne se lance plus, il plante à chaque lancement.
Je ne sais pas d'ou ça vient......donc je ne suis pas dans la capacité d'envoyer les 4 invitations qui me restent.........

Dès que ça refonctionne je vous envoie ça !

Sorry for my late


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2007)

Ah ben juste &#224; temps ! 

Moi aussi, j'ai eu deux fois le probl&#232;me. J'ai r&#233;solu en supprimant l'Application Support, et les plists.
Peut-&#234;tre que seule la plist en com.***.launcher.joost.plist ou un truc du genre, pose probl&#232;me, mais dans le doute, j'ai vir&#233;.
No problem pour les invit ensuite, et ton compte. Tout est sur les serveurs de Joost. (un peu comme les contacts msn)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2007)

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox

J'en ai envoyée une à alexcom


----------



## calimero007 (29 Avril 2007)

Hello tout le monde,


je suis comme tout le monde ici interess&#233; pour recevoir une invitation pour joost


merci 

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007


----------



## arcank (29 Avril 2007)

calimero007 a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> 
> je suis comme tout le monde ici interessé pour recevoir une invitation pour joost
> ...



Non non ...  :rateau:  

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron

madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007


----------



## nycko22 (30 Avril 2007)

Moi aussi j'pourais avoir une invit pour Joost, Merci


----------



## pegetnico (30 Avril 2007)

Re hello,

toujours pas de nouvelles de elsylvano et elKBron, je passe au suivant :

Biroman (dis moi c'est si c'est toujours ok avec infos par MP)

madekan :  c'est fait &#224; l'instant 11h55... bon joost 


ciao


----------



## cyber6 (30 Avril 2007)

Bonjour a tous 
J'apprécierais aussi une invitation pour Joost.
Merci


----------



## Djezair (30 Avril 2007)

Salut la communaute et le forum qui ma fait switcher bon je vais vous etonner je desire aussi une invitation pour josst Thanks


----------



## la_miss_caro (30 Avril 2007)

Je vous ajoute sur la liste. Comme si vous pouviez pas le faire tous seuls bande de flemasses, faut que j'arrête de réviser mes partiels par votre faute!!!!

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous.
voila 4 jours que j'ai envoyer un mp à paultranson:mouais:  et toujours pas de nouvelles dc si une autre personne éclairé pouvait m'en faire parvenir une , j'en serai très heureux 
bonne journés à tous


----------



## la_miss_caro (1 Mai 2007)

J'ai plus d'invits... dsl


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous, je recherche désespérement une invitation pour Joost !
Je suis tombé sur le site en question, et les programmes ont l'air d'enfer !

Si une âme charitable pouvait m'aider, je lui en serai infiniment reconnaissant !!


----------



## arcank (1 Mai 2007)

Aide-toi un peu ! Lis quelques posts de ce fil ...


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Mai 2007)

Pas besoin j'ai déjà reçu 3 invitations !!! 

Merci à ceux qui me les ont envoyé !

à la prochaine


----------



## ramchamcham (1 Mai 2007)

personne n'a une petite invit car illya Milapine qui en reçoit trois en 1/4 d'heure moi je ne comprd pas.:hein: 
Enfin je suis patient:sleep:


----------



## little_penguin (1 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous!
Ça fait certainement un peu arriviste d'arrivé sur un forum comme ça sans même se présenter et venir mendier une petite invitation pour joost... désolé, mais ma curiosité est tel, que je ne peux résister de vous demander cette faveur!

Alors si une âme charitable est d accord de me parrainer pour tester ce petit bijou, je lui en serai infiniment reconnaissant!!

Merci!

L_P


----------



## illya Milapine (1 Mai 2007)

ramchamcham a dit:


> personne n'a une petite invit car illya Milapine qui en reçoit trois en 1/4 d'heure moi je ne comprd pas.:hein:
> Enfin je suis patient:sleep:



Tente d'autres forums (macbidouille par exemple ou l'on m'a répondu favorablement), ou fait un petit tour sur google 
C'est une mine


----------



## Tibiniou (1 Mai 2007)

il me reste une invit que j offre au plus rapide


----------



## calimero007 (1 Mai 2007)

je suis preneur


----------



## GuyomT (1 Mai 2007)

Cette annonce risque d'intéresser du monde, surtout ceux dont le nom figure dans la liste d'attente Mais pas d'emballement, pour l'instant cela ne semble pas encore actif :rateau:


----------



## ojam (1 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous, je suis à la recherche d'une invitation joost comme beaucoup et vous remercie si vous pouviez m'en envoyer une


----------



## pegetnico (1 Mai 2007)

Biroman c'est fait

madekan aussi,

bon joost et "passes &#224; ton voisin "

ciao


----------



## Hazuria (1 Mai 2007)

Il faut une grosse connexion pour bien profiter ? La qualité est au rendez-vous, ou y a-t-il tjr un effet de flou comme sur certaines box ?

PS : Une invitation pour tester ca par moi-même ?


----------



## calimero007 (1 Mai 2007)

Y'en a qui ont de la chance 

courage mon tour viendra ....


----------



## disfortune (1 Mai 2007)

Parait que les invites sont maintenant illimitées.... Donc si quelqu'un se sent l'âme charitable...


----------



## arcank (1 Mai 2007)

Si 0=&#8734;, alors je t'en envoie une tout de suite


----------



## Black_Yeti (1 Mai 2007)

Euh je peux &#234;tre dans la liste siouplai? =D Marchi !


----------



## blackcaesar (1 Mai 2007)

illya Milapine a dit:


> Pas besoin j'ai déjà reçu 3 invitations !!!
> 
> Merci à ceux qui me les ont envoyé !
> 
> à la prochaine





Salut illya Milapine, archi preneur pour une invit Joost

fais moi savoir,

merci d'avance


----------



## la_miss_caro (1 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Si 0=?, alors je t'en envoie une tout de suite



Même chose.

PS : si vous voulez une invit faites au moins l'effort de vous rajouter à la liste par vous même...


----------



## calimero007 (1 Mai 2007)

Merci à Maxime NIC j'ai eu mon invite...

promis je pense a vous les amis


----------



## canardo (1 Mai 2007)

une bonne ame charitable...
a vot' bon coeur! et merci d'avance...

;-)


----------



## d00 (1 Mai 2007)

hepla, si vous pouvez m'en envoyer une aussi' svp'


----------



## ramchamcham (2 Mai 2007)

je ne comprd vraiment pas.
voila 1 semaine et demie que je demande une invitation et tjrs rien alors que certin nouveaux en reçoivent 3  
bizar bizar
je redemande dc une invitation pour joost même si mon nom est dans la liste depuis quelque tps:sleep:


----------



## Krstv (2 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir, je ne sais pas si l'annonce &#224; propos des invitations illilit&#233;es a &#233;t&#233; confirm&#233;e. Si oui, je serais preneur d'une invit, sinon, je vais faire la queue, comme tout le monde 

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv


----------



## The-NazZ (2 Mai 2007)

J'aimerais bien une invit pour Joost! 

beaucezik@hotmail.com


----------



## PYDesign (2 Mai 2007)

je relance au cas ou que je suis toujours preneur d'une invit.
merci les amis


----------



## elKBron (2 Mai 2007)

ah ben je vois qu il n est pas bon departir en week end... j ai raté mon tour... 
bon ben je suis toujours présent dans la liste, c est deja pas mal ...
so wait and see


----------



## Kéfa (2 Mai 2007)

Euuuh... C'est quoi ce d&#233;lire ?







Qui n'en veut ?


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2007)

Je ne sais pas si s'agit d'un bug sur mon compte ou si les invits sont désormais illimitées, mais mon compteur est bloqué à 999 invitations.

Donc si quelqu'un en veut, qu'il m'envoie nom, prénom et email par message privé et je l'envoie dès que j'ai le temps. 

A plus.


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2007)

Kéfa a dit:


> Euuuh... C'est quoi ce délire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ca me rassure.


----------



## Kéfa (2 Mai 2007)

Ouais, idem pour moi... voir au dessus.

Bon bah, &#231;a va aller vite du coup


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2007)

Kéfa a dit:


> Ouais, idem pour moi... voir au dessus.
> 
> Bon bah, ça va aller vite du coup



Oui, si ceux ou celles qui en veulent encore se bougent! 


L'intérêt va retomber, maintenant que c'est si facile à obtenir. 
Ca me rappelle le buzz pour gmail.


----------



## nethelp06 (2 Mai 2007)

Ben alors si y a plus de limite je suis preneur mais je peux pas poster en priver, merci de m'envoyer l'invit sur nethelp06@yahoo.Fr

D'avance Merci


----------



## la_miss_caro (2 Mai 2007)

Des invits illimitées... c'est même plus drôle du coup!!!  
Envoyez moi vos adresses en MP puis quand je ferai une pause dans ces P***** de révisions je vous fait passer les invits!


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2007)

nethelp06 a dit:


> Ben alors si y a plus de limite je suis preneur mais je peux pas poster en priver, merci de m'envoyer l'invit sur nethelp06@yahoo.Fr
> 
> D'avance Merci



Pour un invit', il faut:  

Prénom
Nom
Email


----------



## legaimulu (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis preneur d'un invit. sur Joost.

Nom: Lemoine
Prénom: Guillaume

email: joost@guillaumelemoine.com

merci d'avance.


----------



## LucasMac (2 Mai 2007)

Mon compte aussi vient d'être crédité de 999 invitations... donc si des personnes sont intéressées qu'elles m'envoient un MP avec leur nom, prénom et mail...


----------



## bess (2 Mai 2007)

Pourrais je avoir une invitation ?

Comme en plus on peut l'essayer sur macbook... 

Je peux pas envoyer de mp car je n'ai pas 5 posts... Et comme je ne veux pas flooder...


----------



## lawnial (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis preneur d'une invitiation pour tester Joost. Voici donc les infos comme convenu.

Nom : Lawniczak
Prénom : Alexandre

email: alexandre.lawniczak@wanadoo.fr

merci beaucoup.

@+


----------



## Infested Grunt (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je n'ai rien contre une petite invitation pour la TV 2.0 de Joost.

Avec mes remerciements sinc&#232;res.


----------



## cyber6 (2 Mai 2007)

Moi Aussi, je ne veux pas Flooder et j'apprecierais une invitation pour Joost 

Mon email: cyber6@cyber6.ca
Merci

Edit: Mon Nom : Dominic Dufour


----------



## yzyfirefly (2 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

moi aussi je suis interessé...

Nom : Lucet
Prénom : Christophe

E-mail : yzyfirefly@hotmail.com

Merci d'avance


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2007)

*ON A DIT PAS D'ADRESSE MAIL SUR LE FORUM*


----------



## bess (2 Mai 2007)

Moi j'avais vu... C'est pour ca que je ne disais rien... 

Mais bon, si je peux tout de meme avoir une invit. Cela serait sympathique...


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Mai 2007)

Je suis &#224; la recherche d'une invit'...


----------



## sylko (2 Mai 2007)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je suis à la recherche d'une invit'...


prénom, nom et email en mp et tu l'as dans les 2 min


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Mai 2007)

Bon j'ai réparé mon joost! 


Faites passez par mp, msn, mail ou tout ce que vous voulez votre nom, prénom et mail !

et je vous envoie ça !!!!


----------



## zoumala (2 Mai 2007)

salut, moi aussi j'ai recu 999 invits... ceux qui en veulent faite moi passer votre nom, prenom et email par MP !


----------



## rydox (2 Mai 2007)

Un grand grand merci pour l'invitation !!!!

Merchi


----------



## rizoto (2 Mai 2007)

Joost est passé en beta public enfin presque ...
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/36130-joost-television-web.htm


----------



## Infested Grunt (2 Mai 2007)

Je suis Jooster grâce à un gentil pharmacien. 

Envoyez-moi par mail ou par MP votre nom, prenom et adresse courriel pour obtenir une invitation.


----------



## boulix (2 Mai 2007)

Whaou, joost devient presque en b&#234;ta publique!
Si une ame charitable veut bien m'envoyer une invitation, je lui en serais tr&#232;s reconnaissant!!

8dx8pf48u4oc07a@jetable.org

Merci d'avance, Boulix.

ps : Je manquerais pas d'en faire profiter mon entourage


----------



## arcank (2 Mai 2007)

Si maintenant tu peux poster en privé (>5 messages).

Conseil à tous, ne jamais mettre votre adresse mail sur un forum, des commentaires, etc. Les robots qui scannent les pages web vont enregistrer votre adresse et vous serez sur des listes de spam ...

A vous de voir.

Sinon moi aussi j'ai invits illimitées, donc à vos MP


----------



## nycko22 (3 Mai 2007)

Enfin!!! Joost pour (presque) tout le monde!!!


----------



## alx4t1 (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
je suis à la recherche d'une invitation pour joost, donc si qqn pourrait m'en faire part en MP , je pourrais lui donner les infos nécessaires à l'inscription.
Merci d'avance


----------



## bess (3 Mai 2007)

Pareil.

On ne pourrait pas m'envoyer un mp pour que je puisse vous donner mes infos..

Merci d'avance.


----------



## alx4t1 (3 Mai 2007)

Merci zoumala


----------



## elKBron (3 Mai 2007)

Pas tout suivi, mais je me retire... merci âme providentielle 

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv


----------



## ojam (3 Mai 2007)

à nouveau merci pour une invit


----------



## Cinquante (3 Mai 2007)

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv
Cinquante

Merci d'avance


----------



## rydox (3 Mai 2007)

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
NeoJF
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv
Cinquante


----------



## ramchamcham (3 Mai 2007)

merci infiniment à miss caro pour l'invit


----------



## arcank (3 Mai 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, maintenant il suffit que vous envoyez un MP &#224; ceux qui ont Joost pour avoir une invit. La liste n'est plus utile


----------



## disfortune (3 Mai 2007)

Yes j'en file 5 aux 5premiers MP que je recois


----------



## nycko22 (3 Mai 2007)

Envoyez moi des MP avec le nom, le prenom et le mail! Etant donn&#233; que c'est illimit&#233; pourquoi ne pas en faire profiter tout le monde!


----------



## Semog (3 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis preneur d'une invitiation.

Nom : Gomes
Prénom : David

email: David.dossantosgomes@gmail.com

MERCI BEAUCOUP !!!!!!!!
 A+


----------



## Tibiniou (3 Mai 2007)

petite précision : a moins que vous aimiez recevoir des spams en masse, éviter de diffuser vos mails directement ds le forum !!
envoyez des mp et ca suffira !!


----------



## arcank (3 Mai 2007)

Remarque encore plus g&#233;n&#233;rale: lisez les r&#232;gles du forum, et les posts des fils que vous suivez. Vous trouverez tout plein de r&#233;ponses .........


----------



## Toumak (3 Mai 2007)

*Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse :

Pour pas emb&#234;ter toujours les m&#234;mes, si vous voulez une invit' Joost
Un petit MP chez TouToum' et le tour est jou&#233; 

*


----------



## whiplash (3 Mai 2007)

J'ai reçu mes invitations moi aussi donc n'hésitez pas à m'envoyer vos MP avec nom prénom et email

cya


----------



## blackcaesar (3 Mai 2007)

Kéfa a dit:


> Euuuh... C'est quoi ce délire ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Salut salut !!! je serai archi preneur pour avoir une invitation !

merci beaucoup d'avance !

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv
blackcaesar


----------



## arcank (3 Mai 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> *Pour ceux que ça intéresse :
> 
> Pour pas embêter toujours les mêmes, si vous voulez une invit' Joost
> Un petit MP chez TouToum' et le tour est joué
> ...


Holala ! J'ai beau chercher je trouve pas d'utilisateur s'appelant Toutoum'
Comment faire 





Oui bon :rose: 

Ya plus de liste à faire alors je m'ennuie sur ce fil


----------



## la_miss_caro (3 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Ya plus de liste à faire alors je m'ennuie sur ce fil



Je comprends ton désarroi... courage! Trouve un autre thème, crée un autre fil et je te fournis une ptite liste à mettre à jour!:rateau:


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Je comprends ton d&#233;sarroi... courage! Trouve un autre th&#232;me, cr&#233;e un autre fil et je te fournis une ptite liste &#224; mettre &#224; jour!:rateau:





			
				vBulletin a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez ....



 

Je vais chercher !


----------



## sylko (4 Mai 2007)

Arghhhh. ma boîte a explosé avec toutes vos demandes.


----------



## macminicoresolo (4 Mai 2007)

Bonour quelqu'un a-t-il une invit pour moi 
merci d'avance!


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2007)

macminicoresolo a dit:


> Bonour quelqu'un a-t-il une invit pour moi
> merci d'avance!


Lis le fil.  


:rose:


----------



## nono95400 (4 Mai 2007)

J'ai 999 invitations !!!

Avis aux intéressé, contactez moi par Message Privé.


----------



## la_miss_caro (4 Mai 2007)

Sans vouloir être mesquine un petit merci de temps en temps ne serait pas de refus...


----------



## rydox (4 Mai 2007)

Pour une invite un petit MP a Rydox et je m'occupe de tout 

Nom

Prenom

Adresse mail


----------



## manunam (4 Mai 2007)

Merci d'avance!

bobby001
nr70
nova
ramchamcham
tybalt02
Al42
PYDesign
*NeoJF*
Alfred
Vicento
elsylvano
elKBron
madekan
Biroman
alxp
superced
Goli
sitrale
KABOUM
marcax38
04greg1980
Alfoo
kino
tbr
nethelp06
smiletiti
Rydox
calimero007
Cyber6
Djezair
nycko22
krstv
blackcaesar
manunam


----------



## la_miss_caro (4 Mai 2007)

La liste ne sert plus &#224; rien puisque les invitations sont illimit&#233;es!  
Contacte directement les gens en MP.:rateau:

Edit: Oups... j'avais pas vu que j'avais un MP


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> La liste ne sert plus &#224; rien puisque les invitations sont illimit&#233;es!
> Contacte directement les gens en MP.:rateau:
> 
> Edit: Oups... j'avais pas vu que j'avais un MP


Ya une grande inertie ici ! Ca a pas &#233;t&#233; facile pour que les gens s'inscrivent sur le liste, maintenant tous le font :rateau:


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

Vous utilisez encore Joost ici :mouais:  
y'a quoi de neuf?


----------



## arcank (4 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Vous utilisez encore Joost ici :mouais:
> y'a quoi de neuf?


Juste (joost ?) pour envoyer des invits


----------



## flotow (4 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Juste (joost ?) pour envoyer des invits



Tu n'as pas trouvé de contenu interessant, a part Hot & Wet (merci Pharmacos...) :rateau:


----------



## la_miss_caro (4 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tu n'as pas trouvé de contenu interessant, a part Hot & Wet (merci Pharmacos...) :rateau:



Avec un nom pareil je me doute des images... Moi franchement niveau contenu jtrouve ca bof bof... ou alors c'est que j'ai mal cherché.

Arcank tout à fait d'accord pour l'inertie du fil...


----------



## barzi (5 Mai 2007)

J'ai reçu mes invits... alors un petit MP et je vous envoie ça.


----------



## ojam (5 Mai 2007)

pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore
il me faut prénom, nom, et mail
en mp bien sûr.


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Avec un nom pareil je me doute des images... Moi franchement niveau contenu jtrouve ca bof bof... ou alors c'est que j'ai mal cherch&#233;.
> 
> Arcank tout &#224; fait d'accord pour l'inertie du fil...



Hot & Wet, y'a vraiment juste le titre, sinon, c'est aussi nul que Next sur W9 
Joost, je l'ai plus ouvert depuis que j'ai mon invit :mouais: et Next, j'ai regard&#233; une ou deux fois, c'est marrant des fois, mais tres chiant a la longue


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Mai 2007)

la_miss_caro a dit:


> Avec un nom pareil je me doute des images... Moi franchement niveau contenu jtrouve ca bof bof... ou alors c'est que j'ai mal cherché.
> 
> Arcank tout à fait d'accord pour l'inertie du fil...


 


Tucpasquic a dit:


> Hot & Wet, y'a vraiment juste le titre, sinon, c'est aussi nul que Next sur W9
> Joost, je l'ai plus ouvert depuis que j'ai mon invit :mouais: et Next, j'ai regardé une ou deux fois, c'est marrant des fois, mais tres chiant a la longue


 

Entièrement d'accord, c'est le seul titre qui m'a attiré mais c'était tellement nul que je ne l'ai regardé qu'une seule fois.

depuis, je ne lance joost que pour envoyer des invitations.....en sachant que je vais bientôt le désinstaller


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ....en sachant que je vais bientôt le désinstaller



Je viens de le faire a l'instant


----------



## tbr (5 Mai 2007)

Hé bé ! Joost aurait-il (elle ?) donc perdu de son aura ?

Quand bien même, à moi d'en juger aussi.

Et qui voudra recevoir un mp avec un email si tout le monde le désinstalle ?


----------



## willfred (5 Mai 2007)

Bonjo


----------



## willfred (5 Mai 2007)

oups, je me suis trompé,

Bon je recommence,

Bonjour,

je voulais savoir quand aller sortir Joost et si il y aura des programme français?

merci
@+


----------



## flotow (5 Mai 2007)

willfred a dit:


> oups, je me suis trompé,
> 
> Bon je recommence,
> 
> ...



Joost est sorti... et pour les programmes, je sais pas, je l'ai plus :rateau:


----------



## mangeouillette (6 Mai 2007)

J'ai vu que maintenant, les invitations sont apparement illimit&#233;es...

Je suis assez interess&#233; par le projet de Joost : je trouve &#231;a pas mal que des personnes n'ayant pas les moyens de s'acheter une T&#233;l&#233; puissent regarder la T&#233;l&#233; sur leur Ordinateur

C'est pour &#231;a que je demande aux ames charitables  de m'envoyer une invitation sur : 

martin.greffe@laposte.net

Nom:Greffe
Pr&#233;nom:Martin

Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

Sauf que Joost, c'est pas de la TV!


----------



## arcank (6 Mai 2007)

C'est ce que je lui ai dit dans l'invit


----------



## mangeouillette (6 Mai 2007)

Oui merci pour l'invit  


Au fait &#224; quand les cha&#238;nes fran&#231;aises sur Joost &#224; sa sortie elles y seront non ?


----------



## Kzimir (6 Mai 2007)

Je viens de télécharger la dernière version : Joost Friends 

Plus stable, plus de channels, y compris en français !
J'ai vu vite fait MTV France et une chaîne de courts métrages fr aussi...

Et sur les anciens channels le nombre d'émissions s'est pas mal étoffé... Ca devient très intéressant en tout cas 

PS : quand vous avez un peu de temps à perdre, regardez donc "Hot & Wet", très bien


----------



## flotow (6 Mai 2007)

Kzimir a dit:


> PS : quand vous avez un peu de temps à perdre, regardez donc "Hot & Wet", très bien



Je n'irai pas jusque la! Mais bon, ca fait passer le temps (quoique jouer a Lego Star Wars, c'est plus fun, mais bon ) :rateau:


----------



## Kzimir (6 Mai 2007)

Bon, y a aussi Horror Channel o&#249; j'ai trouv&#233; des clips de Mortiis... Un artiste qui &#232;re dans la sph&#232;re goth / metal... Autant dire que je ne m'attendais pas &#224; le trouver sur Joost, surtout d&#232;s le d&#233;but.
C'est plut&#244;t une excellente chose qu'on ne soit pas limit&#233; &#224; du Britney (dans la cat&#233;gorie Horreur, sisi j'insiste)

Et pour info, le concept de Hot & Wet est simple et formidable &#224; la fois : des americains bodybuld&#233;s et bronz&#233;s (ou leurs &#233;quivalents f&#233;minins au physique agr&#233;able) doivent r&#233;pondre &#224; des questions sur une plage et &#224; chaque mauvaise r&#233;ponse ils virent une fringue. L'&#233;pisode que j'ai r&#233;gard&#233;, le mec a perdu et a du montrer son cul quelques secondes, et la pr&#233;sentatrice de crier "hairy bum", soit "cul poilu" !
Bref, un excellent concept, tr&#232;s bon esprit


----------



## mac_addict (6 Mai 2007)

boujour !

eh bin dites moi !  ça me donne bien envie d'aller voir ce ki ce passe sur joost yous ces programes !
je parle des documentaires bien sur !
mais g vu qu'il fallait telecharger emule pour le faire fonctionner...

bref,  si qqun aurait une petite invitation en rab je dis pas non...

sir_yaz@hotmail.com

merci !


----------



## Kzimir (6 Mai 2007)

C'est bon l'invit est partie !


----------



## heroe (6 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi je veux essayer!!!!
Si quelqu'un a une invite qui traine dans un coin...
Je le remercie d'avance.
 
heroe

udodwdrz@gmail.com


----------



## mac_addict (6 Mai 2007)

merci kzimir ! on va voir ce ke donne ce soft !


----------



## la_miss_caro (7 Mai 2007)

mac_addict a dit:


> ... mais g vu qu'il fallait telecharger emule pour le faire fonctionner...



Nan nan pas besoin d'emule!


----------



## Kzimir (7 Mai 2007)

C'est bon tu as re&#231;u ton invit heroe


----------



## tbr (7 Mai 2007)

Bon, à qui dois-je faire la bise (ou serrer la pogne) pour l'invit que je vais recevoir ?
> espoir, pomme ou bien pêche ?

Merci. 

Nan, sans déc', j'en veux bien une aussi d'invit Joost, joost comme ça, poor vooarr ce que c'est.
et, comme dit Béru : "Saint-Cloud, verrerie moche".


----------



## heroe (7 Mai 2007)

Yep, merci!!!


----------



## Alfoo (7 Mai 2007)

j'ai eu mon invit
merci aux forumeurs !


----------



## egeorget (7 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

quelqu un aurait-il une invit pour moi

eric.georget@gmail.com

Merci pour votre aide

Eric


----------



## jeude (8 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous,
Si c'était possible d'avoir aussi une invit' pour Joost!!
Merci d'avance

andykoffmann@hotmail.com


----------



## Paps (8 Mai 2007)

Hello,

Je trouve sa super sympa de partager vos invites...

Ca me derangerais pas d'essayer...

Si quelqu'un a une invite qu'il (elle) voudrait partager, Je suis preneur...

Mon email:

paps1 @ mac . com

Je remercie d'avance l'ame genereuse qui m'invitera.


----------



## friou (8 Mai 2007)

Qui pourrais m'envoyer une invit:

fred puis arosabe puis scaal.net

Merci bcp d'avance


----------



## vdhjon (8 Mai 2007)

qqun aurait il une 'tite invit' pour moi? merciiiiiiii
vdhjon[at]gmail.com


----------



## benjamin (8 Mai 2007)

egeorget, jeude, paps, friou et vdhjon, invits envoy&#233;es.


----------



## egeorget (8 Mai 2007)

Excellent,

merci beaucoup pour cette invitation Benjamin



A+
Eric


----------



## Paps (9 Mai 2007)

Merci Benjamin!

domo aligato


----------



## greensource (9 Mai 2007)

Bonjour bonjour! Devinez quoi? Et bien moi aussi &#231;a me tente bien de tester ce soft. D&#232;s les exams finis bien sur ^^. Si une &#226;me charitable veut m'envoyer une invit' c'est:
greensource[ @ ]gmail.com
Bien entendu je reviendrais vous filer des invit' apr&#232;s
++


----------



## rubren (9 Mai 2007)

Greensource invit envoyé  

Pour les amateurs je dispose de 999 invits à distribuer. Ceux que cela tente peuvent me contacter via MP.


----------



## riaor (10 Mai 2007)

Je suis actuelement &#224; la recherche d'une invitation pour tester Joost, qui d'apres plusieurs feedback s'annonce tres prometeur

Si quelqu'un aurait une invitation &#224; me passer je vous laisse mon email: riaor@hotmail.fr

Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (10 Mai 2007)

et hop, une info qui va peut etre aider a considerer joost comme quelque chose de 'viable' 
TV5 Monde sur Joost


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Mai 2007)

Ah oui, Joost par-ci Joost par-là,
je testerai bien pour voir si c'est vraiment si bien que ça !
bigcow-joost at xdv dot fr

D'avance merci


----------



## rubren (11 Mai 2007)

J'ai des tas d'invits (voir mon post plus haut) à distribuer pour ceux qui sont intéressés pour tester Joost.

Par contre veuillez me contacter via MP (message privé) en me donnant vos *nom*, *prénom* ainsi que votre *mail*, ça m'évitera de vous le demander à chaque fois


----------



## flotow (11 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> J'ai des tas d'invits (voir mon post plus haut) à distribuer pour ceux qui sont intéressés pour tester Joost.
> 
> Par contre veuillez me contacter via MP (message privé) en me donnant vos *nom*, *prénom* ainsi que votre *mail*, ça m'évitera de vous le demander à chaque fois



pour le nom et prenom, tu mets le pseudo ou un truc bidon!! Personne ne regarde... c'est le mail qui compte  (ca ira aussi plus vite que d'attendre un MP avec Nom, Prenom, Mail )

Personne pour TV5 Monde?


----------



## rudegal (11 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> J'ai des tas d'invits (voir mon post plus haut) à distribuer pour ceux qui sont intéressés pour tester Joost.
> 
> Par contre veuillez me contacter via MP (message privé) en me donnant vos *nom*, *prénom* ainsi que votre *mail*, ça m'évitera de vous le demander à chaque fois


 

Salut Rubren,
En tant que nouvelle utilisatrice macgeneration je viens de tomber par hasard sur ton message concernant Joost. Je ne peux pas encore tenvoyer de Mp mais je serais intéressée par une invite pour Joost...(si il ten reste encore et que je ne suis pas la 13103801ème personne à te poser la même question lol). 
D'avance un grand merci!!

rbidawid@gmail.com


----------



## rubren (11 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> pour le nom et prenom, tu mets le pseudo ou un truc bidon!! Personne ne regarde... c'est le mail qui compte  (ca ira aussi plus vite que d'attendre un MP avec Nom, Prenom, Mail )
> 
> Personne pour TV5 Monde?



Oui je pense que ce sera plus simple ...:love: 

Pour Rudegal ton invit est partie.

Pour BigCow de m&#234;me. 

Si un truc, &#233;vitez de noter votre mail en clair directement sur le forum.


----------



## rudegal (11 Mai 2007)

Merci pour tout! Vive Joost...


----------



## tbr (11 Mai 2007)

bon, j'y vais aussi de mes milles remerciements pour l'invit joost que je vais recevoir, si j'en reçois une.

> courriersATgmailDOTcom

Merci, merci, merci...
...
...
997 fois plus tard... Merci d'avance pour l'invit joost.


----------



## rubren (11 Mai 2007)

tbr a dit:


> bon, j'y vais aussi de mes milles remerciements pour l'invit joost que je vais recevoir, si j'en reçois une.
> 
> > courriersATgmailDOTcom
> 
> ...



Invit envoyée...


----------



## Kreck (11 Mai 2007)

Rubren, je viens de t'envoyer un MP    
A suivre :rateau:


----------



## tbr (12 Mai 2007)

1001 merci. J'ai reçu mon invit.

Let's continuing.


----------



## rubren (12 Mai 2007)

Kreck a dit:


> Rubren, je viens de t'envoyer un MP
> A suivre :rateau:



Invit envoyée...


----------



## Kreck (12 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> Invit envoyée...



Merci rubren


----------



## naufraj (12 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> J'ai des tas d'invits (voir mon post plus haut) à distribuer pour ceux qui sont intéressés pour tester Joost.
> 
> Par contre veuillez me contacter via MP (message privé) en me donnant vos *nom*, *prénom* ainsi que votre *mail*, ça m'évitera de vous le demander à chaque fois



Tres curieux d'essayer Joost, une invit serait bienvenue!

fjnau@laposte.net

Merci et bonjour de l'ile de la Reunion
-naufraj


----------



## calimero007 (12 Mai 2007)

bonjour,


j'ai reçu une invit alors que c'était encore limité à 3 invit par personne.
aujourd'hui je veux me reconnecter, mais il me redemande mon login et password....

impossible de me souvenir du nom de mon compte sur joost...


Bref j'aurais beasoin d'une autre invit s'il y a une ame charitable :-(


sans le login on ne peut réinitialiser son compte


----------



## tbr (12 Mai 2007)

naufraj > invitation envoyée depuis quelques heures (mp)


----------



## tbr (12 Mai 2007)

Oops ! double post.

Paaaaas bien !

calimero007 > sans email, impossible de t'envoyer une invitation.

Sinon, si tu connais l'adresse email qui t'a servi pour t&#233;l&#233;charger Joost, celle qu'a utilis&#233; ton "invitant", tu peux (peut-&#234;tre) te cr&#233;er un nouveau compte. Je dis &#231;a, je n'dis rien...


----------



## Soleyman (12 Mai 2007)

Salut tout le monde, j'aimerai moi aussi une invitation, voici mon courriel : sami.barkaoui@gmail.com 

Merci bien et bonne soirée !
Sami


----------



## je hais les ordis (12 Mai 2007)

Bonsouêêre !

dis j'peux avoir une invit' j'peux avoir une invit' allez steuplééééeuuuh !!  

Par curiosité  

Je donne mon mail par MP c'est le mieux non ?


Merci à vous


----------



## rubren (12 Mai 2007)

tu as ton invit soleyman  

je me repète peut-être mais évitez de mettre votre mail en clair si vous ne voulez-pas que votre boite ne devienne pas une boite à spam.

trouvez un artifice style toto AT bobo.com ou toto [@] bobo.com ou toto@bobo DOT com etc etc ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent...

Enfin je dis cela c'est juste pour vous...:rateau:


----------



## slyskyspy (12 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi je veux bien une invite svp  
pleeeaaasssseee.....


----------



## Luke58 (13 Mai 2007)

De même, une petite invitation pour essayer ce logiciel ne serait pas de refus svp.

luke58box (at) hotmail (dot) com

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## rubren (13 Mai 2007)

luke58 : ton invit est partie  

slyskyspy : j'ai besoin de ton mail pour t'en envoyer une :rateau:


----------



## SlimG (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour 
Illustre inconnu(e) super sympa
pourrais-tu m'envoyer une invit pour Joost s'il-te-plait.
J'ai hâte de le tester!!
Merci. 
Slim 
G
slim_g_777@hotmail.com


----------



## SlimG (13 Mai 2007)

Merci à vous!
Ce site est super bien fait en tout cas. 
A votre bon coeur pour mon invit pour Joost 
Slim 
G
slim_g_777@hotmail.com


----------



## eunectes (13 Mai 2007)

pauvre étudiant à l'étranger, sans tv, ya t'il une ame charitable ?? :rose: 

eunectes(at)wanadoo.fr

please

    :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## rubren (13 Mai 2007)

Eunectes et slimg vos invits sont parties  

que d'affluence


----------



## eunectes (13 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> Eunectes et slimg vos invits sont parties
> 
> que d'affluence



merci, c super se site j'adore, et pour moi sa bug pas en plus.

merci merci merci et encore merci


----------



## Yog@ (13 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je serais très intéressé de tester cette béta de joost,

si une âme charitable pouvais me transmettre une invitation j'en serais ravis.

dpayoga(at)gmail.com

Merci d'avance et promis je vais apporter ma tite pierre au buzz


----------



## iBapt (13 Mai 2007)

Yog@ a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je serais très intéressé de tester cette béta de joost,
> 
> ...



Voila, c'est fait !


----------



## Yog@ (13 Mai 2007)

Un grand merci pour cette invitation 

Il n'y a plus qu'a tester.

Encore merci


----------



## Jose Culot (13 Mai 2007)

Salut et Fraternité.

Je serais assez désireux de pouvoir regarder la TV gratos. Alors si vous avez uns petite invit pour moi je vous en serai reconnaissant. Une invit = une boule verte.
Bisou à tous.


----------



## Astaroteh (13 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a tous et toutes , petit nouveau ici ^^

Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'envoyer une petite invitation s'il vous plait.

J'aimerai beaucoup tester cette beta qui a l'air tip top , ainsi j'aurai de quoi passer mes journee snif

Merci d'avance.

Edit : mon adresse email : newtetsuo@hotmail.com


----------



## PinkTurtle (13 Mai 2007)

Astaroteh a dit:


> Bonjour a tous et toutes , petit nouveau ici ^^
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'envoyer une petite invitation s'il vous plait.
> 
> ...





Jose Culot a dit:


> Salut et Fraternit&#233;.
> 
> Je serais assez d&#233;sireux de pouvoir regarder la TV gratos. Alors si vous avez uns petite invit pour moi je vous en serai reconnaissant. Une invit = une boule verte.
> Bisou &#224; tous.



Hop et voila, c'est envoy&#233;.  
Pour Jose Culot, je t'ai envoy&#233; ca sur ton adresse msn.


----------



## belhajr (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, 
je suis nouveau sur ce forum.
pourriez vous s'il vous plait m'envoyer une invitation pour Joost.

Merci d'avance,

 Mon adresse mail: belhajr@yahoo.fr


----------



## rubren (14 Mai 2007)

Belhajr invit envoyée


----------



## plogoff (14 Mai 2007)

Cedant moi aussi à la tentation, je me permet de demander une petite invit'...
Merci d'avance au généreux donateur !!! 

Mon adresse : spk291972@yahoo.fr


----------



## pnalanji (14 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous 
je suis partant pour une invitaion pour joost , merci a vous

747book@laposte.net


----------



## rubren (14 Mai 2007)

plogoff, pnalanji invits envoyées


----------



## pnalanji (14 Mai 2007)

un grand merci a toi 
super


----------



## _Sylvain_ (14 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais bien petite invitation aussi : <adresse &#233;dit&#233;e>

Merci

Sylvain


----------



## knight2000 (14 Mai 2007)

Invitation envoyée


----------



## _Sylvain_ (14 Mai 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Fran6 (14 Mai 2007)

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai la tonne d'invits à distribuer et pour faciliter la chose j'ai écrit un article sur mon blog pour concentrer toutes les demandes. Je peux filer le lien ici ou on doit uniquement répondre à chaque invitation postée ici ? 

J'ai pas lu les 23 pages du topic alors suis pas sûr de la chose....


----------



## tom12 (14 Mai 2007)

bonjour a tous 

j'aimerais bien aussi tester joost, est-ce quelqu'un aurait une invitation ?????

Merci a vous !!!!

iterirsn@gmail.com


----------



## kertruc (14 Mai 2007)

Ben moi je suis preneur aussi 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Check (14 Mai 2007)

Suis aussi preneur d'une invitation  
Merci à celui / celle qui aura la gentillesse de l'envoyer à : checkcheck@yahoo.fr


----------



## knight2000 (15 Mai 2007)

tom12 et Check ->invits envoyées


----------



## andy warhol (15 Mai 2007)

Je suis trés interressé par une invitation pour tester la Beta de Joost.
Merci de votre aide : obiwan_knb@yahoo.fr


----------



## knight2000 (15 Mai 2007)

Envoyée


----------



## alex59111 (15 Mai 2007)

y aurait til  une ame genereuse pour menvoyer une invite pour joost et mexpliquer le demarche a faire merci  beaucoup


[email en clair]


----------



## GroDan (15 Mai 2007)

je peux en avoir une svp par mp ? Merci


----------



## plogoff (15 Mai 2007)

Merci beaucoup Rubren !!!


----------



## Check (15 Mai 2007)

knight2000 a dit:


> tom12 et Check ->invits envoy&#233;es



Mon email Yahoo s'est fait bloqu&#233; et j'ai d&#251; en ouvrir un nouveau  
Quelqu'un pourrait me renvoyer une invit &#224; [email en clair]


----------



## rubren (16 Mai 2007)

Check, ton invit est partie


----------



## MorbacK (16 Mai 2007)

salut tous le monde est ce que se serais possible que l'on m'en envoie une aussi 

[email en clair] Merci d'avance


----------



## knight2000 (16 Mai 2007)

Alex59111 et Morback -> invitations envoy&#233;es  

edit : veuillez &#233;diter vos messages afin de faire dispara&#238;tre vos adresses mails ...


----------



## lidocaine (16 Mai 2007)

est-ce que qqn pourrait m'inviter sur joost svp
actuellement j'utilise vlc media player avec free mais j'aimerais bien tester ce qui semble etre l'avenir ;-)


----------



## MorbacK (16 Mai 2007)

merci a toi Knight2000 mais ou se trouve la commande pour editer son message (et oui je ne suis pas souvent sur les forum lol)
Edit:c'est bon j'ai trouver mais je ne peut pas modifier mon message pr&#233;cedent :s


----------



## Check (16 Mai 2007)

rubren a dit:


> Check, ton invit est partie


Trop merci Ruben


----------



## jrmbarça (17 Mai 2007)

salut a tous!

quelqu'un pour m'inviter dans la Joost family por favor????

merci bcp
besos!

jrmbarça


----------



## jrmbarça (17 Mai 2007)

oups!

j'oubliais mon adresse mail:
[email en clair]

merci &#224; l'&#226;me charitable qui m'invitera!

jrmbar&#231;a


----------



## rubren (18 Mai 2007)

jrmbarça tu as ton invit


----------



## ren_art (18 Mai 2007)

Hello everybody , 

je vous laisse ce petit message pour trouver quelq'un pour une si ch&#232;re et rare invite pour joost!

merci par avance , [email en clair] .


----------



## ren_art (18 Mai 2007)

AVIS A LA POPULATION j ai eu mon invite en 10 sec chrono par l intermediare de :

http://www.journaldugeek.com/index.php?2007/05/10/6798-une-petite-invitation-joost

merci a tous @++++


----------



## vanquish (18 Mai 2007)

salut tt le monde,
est ce que quelqu'un peut m'envoyer une invitation s'il vous plait?
voici mon adresse: [email en clair]
merci


----------



## alexis666 (19 Mai 2007)

salu je voudrais me faire avoir une petite invite pour joost svp mon adresse c'es [email en clair] mrci davance a tous le monde


----------



## maousse (20 Mai 2007)

envoy&#233; pour les deux pr&#233;c&#233;dents.


----------



## christophergrove (20 Mai 2007)

Je m'ajoute à la liste de personnes à la recherche d'une invitation Joost, quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'aider svp?
C


----------



## snoopy51 (21 Mai 2007)

Moi aussi une invitation, s'il vous plait.


----------



## vincentkitem (21 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais avoir une invit pour Joost, si quelqu'un pouvais m'en envoyer une ce serait sympa.
Et je pourrais à mon tour inviter d'autres...
Merci,


----------



## Elastic-boy (22 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, si qqun a une invitation pour joost je suis preneur 

mon e-mail : [email en clair]

merci par avance


----------



## samkookai (23 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous, je tiens à remercier à l'avance l'âme aimable qui daignera envoyé une invitation à ma petite personne! et merci pour l'entraide... peut pas mieux trouver ailleurs
...je suis ému  
MERkIII  

ps: l'adresse ça peut aider: stefandriason-at-hotmail.com


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Mai 2007)

Elastic-boy a dit:


> Bonjour, si qqun a une invitation pour joost je suis preneur
> 
> mon e-mail : [email en clair]
> 
> merci par avance





samkookai a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous, je tiens &#224; remercier &#224; l'avance l'&#226;me aimable qui daignera envoy&#233; une invitation &#224; ma petite personne! et merci pour l'entraide... peut pas mieux trouver ailleurs
> ...je suis &#233;mu
> MERkIII
> 
> ps: l'adresse &#231;a peut aider: stefandriason-at-hotmail.com




Invitations envoy&#233;es!


----------



## PinkTurtle (23 Mai 2007)

vincentkitem a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> J'aimerais avoir une invit pour Joost, si quelqu'un pouvais m'en envoyer une ce serait sympa.
> Et je pourrais à mon tour inviter d'autres...
> Merci,





snoopy51 a dit:


> Moi aussi une invitation, s'il vous plait.





christophergrove a dit:


> Je m'ajoute à la liste de personnes à la recherche d'une invitation Joost, quelqu'un aurait-il la gentillesse de m'aider svp?
> C



En cours, j'attends leurs emails et c'est bon


----------



## alpking (24 Mai 2007)

hello,

je serai également très intéressé par une invitation pour Joost. 

Si quelqu'un en a une de trop, ce serait vraiment hyper sympa de m'en faire profiter


----------



## Nephou (24 Mai 2007)

_Bonjour, Amok et moi n&#8217;allons pas passer notre temps &#224; effacer les adresses  e-mail  indiqu&#233;ss en clair  dans le corps du texte. Essayez donc de les maquiller un minimum (les _spambot_ sont f&#233;rus de ce genre de forum et loupent peu d&#8217;adresse e-mail y trainant )

Je dis &#231;a c&#8217;est pour vous 

&#233;dition : si jamais, vous avez trois heures pour &#233;diter vos messages
_


----------



## phk30 (25 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous je cherche une invitation après avoir télécharger le logiciel joost comment faire pour s'inscrire à joost svp email bkk.richard@wanadoo.fr merci à bientot


----------



## phk30 (25 Mai 2007)

salut pour voir mon portrait merci


----------



## fred35 (26 Mai 2007)

Salut, je suis également intéressé par une invitation à Joost.
Merci d'avance à l'âme charitable 
Fred

frederic_moulis [arobas] hotmail [point] fr


----------



## ultrabody (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Egalement, pourrai je avoir une invitation pour tester joost ?

D'avance merci de vote aide.


----------



## jl49 (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour, je ne vais pas être plus original que les précédents intervenants 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'envoyer une invit joost ?
Merci par avance.

jean.louis.barre-at-gmail.com


----------



## GEK (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de recevoir une invite pour découvrir joost!

Je remercie d'avance l'âme charitable qui m'en enverrra une! 

Gek


----------



## vince#99 (29 Mai 2007)

Bonjour a toutes et &#224; tous !

je cherche (bien evidemment) une invitation !

D'avance Merci ! Bonne journ&#233;e !!!


----------



## Julian29 (30 Mai 2007)

Mouaisss, moi aussi je cherche une invitation !! Original un !

Merci d'avance à la personne qui me l'enverra

Mon adresse juliancoat-at-yahoo.fr

Thanks a lot !


----------



## freeman1789 (30 Mai 2007)

Et bien je vois que je suis pas le seul à rechercher une âme charitable pour m'envoyer une invitation à joost... 
Je remercie par avance celui ou celle qui pensera à nous  

Mon adresse mail: freeman1789@hotmail.com


----------



## kilian06700 (30 Mai 2007)

Encore une fois de plus j'aimerai que quelqu'un m'envoie une invite pour joost .

Merci d'avance pour votre reponse. Mon mail : kilian_skiper(arobas)hotmail(point)com


----------



## kilian06700 (30 Mai 2007)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé THE solution ! 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/36287-joost-invitation-gratuit-television-warner.htm
voila avec sa plus besoin d invite


----------



## vince#99 (31 Mai 2007)

Super Cool Kilian !

a++


----------



## macisgood (31 Mai 2007)

bon, vous moquez pas de moi, mais voilà ce qui m'arrive, je me suis inscris en févriere sur le site de joost et j'ai attendu patiement mon invit que je viens de recevoir il y a 2 weeks, le problème c'est que depuis le temps je ne me rappelle plus du tout de mon login, et j'ai beau tout essayé je ne le retrouve pas.
Qui peut m'aider????


----------



## arcank (31 Mai 2007)

Cherche dans tes mails, peut-&#234;tre


----------



## macisgood (31 Mai 2007)

arcank a dit:


> Cherche dans tes mails, peut-être


Ben non justement, il n'y a aucun indice.
maintenant j'ai bien l'air con avec mon invit.


----------



## arcank (31 Mai 2007)

Et l&#224; :


http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/36...ion-warner.htm   <---- Edit: pas du tout &#231;a ;... hum

Non ?
(c'&#233;tait deux posts avant le tein )


Edit: j'ai vir&#233; Joost donc je peux plus t'envoyer d'invit pour le moment, mais ptet qqun du forum te lira et te proposera une nouvelle invit par MP


----------



## muse321 (4 Juin 2007)

bonjour J'aimerais avoir une invit pour Joost, si quelqu'un pouvais m'en envoyer une ce serait sympa.  
Et je pourrais &#224; mon tour inviter d'autres personnes comme cela  

voila mon adresse : csplinter1(arobase)hotmail.com 


merci


----------



## Tibo_87 (6 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, je recherche également une invitation pour pouvoir tester Joost.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tribo (31 Juillet 2007)

C'est les vacances  

et moi aussi j'aimerai bien une petite invit pour joost.


----------



## ultrabody (31 Juillet 2007)

vous n'avez pas besoin d'invitation pour joost... 

tout se fait à partir du site.

Enjoy !


----------



## richard-deux (1 Août 2007)

ultrabody a dit:


> vous n'avez pas besoin d'invitation pour joost...
> 
> tout se fait à partir du site.
> 
> Enjoy !



Tout à fait.  

http://www.joost.com/newsletter/alert/


----------



## Oli68 (23 Août 2007)

Salut,

Je souhaite tester Joost... mais une invitation semble necessaire. Help need !

O.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Août 2007)

Oli68 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Je souhaite tester Joost... mais une invitation semble necessaire. Help need !
> 
> O.



et le lien que j'ai donné au-dessus, c'est quoi??? :rateau:


----------

